# Another Blind Taste Test Challenge



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Back in June of last year Tech-Ninja started a blind taste test challenge and I thought it might be time to start another one.

*Here's how it would work:*
Sign up here if you are interested in particpating.

After the list is created partners will be assigned.

You will send your partner two different *UNBANDED* cigars. One with the price range *UNDER $5.00* and the other one *OVER $5.00.* What you wish to send is your choice - CC or NC and the price cap over $5.00 is your call. Your partner will do the same!

Everyone will smoke their cigars within a timely manner (you be the judge - you know when it's been too long!) and post thier review here. Then thier partner will post what the cigars were in a timely manner as well.

*Who can play?*
Anyone can play. The partner with the fewer trader feedbacks will send out his package first.

What you send out is up to you but don't send out any junk. Let it be something that you have at least tried.

Here is a link on how the last one worked to give you an idea http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85667

I'll leave the sign up open until 7/13/08. If your interested then just add your name to the list below!

*The List*
BigDawgFan


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

*The List*
BigDawgFan
ir13


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

The List
BigDawgFan
ir13
duckmanco


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

The List
BigDawgFan
ir13
duckmanco
SmokinApe


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

The List
BigDawgFan
ir13
duckmanco
SmokinApe
Boom


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

The List
BigDawgFan
ir13
duckmanco
SmokinApe
Boom
stearns

this sounds like a good time

stearns


----------



## skullnrose (Feb 18, 2007)

The List
BigDawgFan
ir13
duckmanco
SmokinApe
Boom
stearns
skullnrose


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

skullnrose said:


> The List
> BigDawgFan
> ir13
> duckmanco
> ...


I'm in.:ss


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

stearns said:


> this sounds like a good time


It is if everybody does what they say they will do by signing up. A couple of simple reviews. As you may have seen, that didn't happen the last time. 

Let's hope this ones goes better.

The List:

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Just finishing up the other BTT. So I am up for this one!:tu

The List:

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll play. 

The List:

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian 
11. Mr. Ed


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm in and I've got the exact cigars I'll present for testing in mind.

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian 
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I'm in! 
1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian 
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm in! 
1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian 
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag 
14. hurricane6


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

bump!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mr. Ed said:


> bump!


another bump


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

I'm in! 
1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian 
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag 
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian 
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag 
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy

I wil give it a try


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian 
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag 
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp

ME TOOOOOOOO!


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian 
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag 
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon

I'm in.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

BigDawgFan said:


> What you wish to send is *your choice *


Like hell you're sending me! :r

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian 
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag 
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon
19. yourchoice

I'm assuming the trading partners will leave feedback for each other?


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm in

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon
19. yourchoice
20. Smokepiper


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll be your huckleberry!

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon
19. yourchoice
20. Smokepiper
21. Dannysguitar


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll play!
1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon
19. yourchoice
20. Smokepiper
21. Dannysguitar
22. Gophernut


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

I am in if someone wants to deal with a total noob!
1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon
19. yourchoice
20. Smokepiper
21. Dannysguitar
22. Gophernut
23. Andrewk


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

_It was a blast last year, I'm in._
1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon
19. yourchoice
20. Smokepiper
21. Dannysguitar
22. Gophernut
23. Andrewk
24. Cigarmark


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

yourchoice said:


> Like hell you're sending me! :r
> 
> I'm assuming the trading partners will leave feedback for each other?


Not gonna say it. It's too easy. :ss
Yes, we will be leaving feedback as well.


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

Im, in but ive got a question and a suggestion. Lets make the partnering random (or blind ), throw all the names in a hat and pull two at a time to pair people. Also for the question is this a one time trade or is it a continual monthly trade?


1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon
19. yourchoice
20. Smokepiper
21. Dannysguitar
22. Gophernut
23. Andrewk
24. Cigarmark
25. Mikepd


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

Count me in !!


1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon
19. yourchoice
20. Smokepiper
21. Dannysguitar
22. Gophernut
23. Andrewk
24. Cigarmark
25. Mikepd 
26. Scroggers


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

si si :tu

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. stearns
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon
19. yourchoice
20. Smokepiper
21. Dannysguitar
22. Gophernut
23. Andrewk
24. Cigarmark
25. Mikepd
26. Scroggers
27. yayson


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

I figure that we can start matching up names Monday, 7/14/08 so if you want in you've got this weekend to get in. I think this will be alot of fun!:tu


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

When you say below or above $5, where should measure the price? (My B&M price gouges...)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

andrewk said:


> When you say below or above $5, where should measure the price? (My B&M price gouges...)


Check out the top25cigar.com review database and it usually lists the MSRP.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

andrewk said:


> When you say below or above $5, where should measure the price? (My B&M price gouges...)


Use NCRadioMan's advice or use your own price guide as dictated to you by your local B&M. Bottom line is to provide a value cigar and a premium cigar and see if anyone can tell the difference WITHOUT breaking anyone's bank!:tu


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Bump! We close sign up for this thing sometime Monday!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Alright, you talked me into it. No CFO's though, everyone I have tried makes me want to scrape off my tongue :tu

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. chippewastud79
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon
19. yourchoice
20. Smokepiper
21. Dannysguitar
22. Gophernut
23. Andrewk
24. Cigarmark
25. Mikepd
26. Scroggers
27. yayson
28. stearns


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. chippewastud79
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon
19. yourchoice
20. Smokepiper
21. Dannysguitar
22. Gophernut
23. Andrewk
24. Cigarmark
25. Mikepd
26. Scroggers
27. yayson
28. stearns
29. Mullet


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

1. BigDawgFan
2. ir13
3. duckmanco
4. SmokinApe
5. Boom
6. chippewastud79
7. skullnrose
8. Zoomschwortz
9. NCRadioman
10. bobarian
11. Mr. Ed
12. Krisko
13. Footbag
14. hurricane6
15. texasbadbob
16. Iggy
17. Shemp
18. tsolomon
19. yourchoice
20. Smokepiper
21. Dannysguitar
22. Gophernut
23. Andrewk
24. Cigarmark
25. Mikepd
26. Scroggers
27. yayson
28. stearns
29. Mullet
30. awsmith4


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

OK fellow BOTL sign ups are done. Let me get this thing paired up and then I'll post the new list.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

***please remove my name from the list. I signed up last night, but I found out today that i'm going to be going out of town quite often in the next 3 weeks. I'm ashamed of causing a problem right now, but i'd rather get it right on the front end than piss someone off on the back end. My apologies. This was something that I had not planned on.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Mullet said:


> ***please remove my name from the list. I signed up last night, but I found out today that i'm going to be going out of town quite often in the next 3 weeks. I'm ashamed of causing a problem right now, but i'd rather get it right on the front end than piss someone off on the back end. My apologies. This was something that I had not planned on.


I'll take his spot.....:ss


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

So when are we splitting names? I am excited to get this started


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok the list is as follows.

Duckmanco & Cigarmark
Mikepd & Skullnrose
Shemp & SmokinApe
NCRadioman & Boom
Bobarian & Iggy
AndrewK & Stearns
AWSmith4 (who likes swisher sweets I've been told) & Mr Ed
TSolomon & Hurricane6
Zoomschwortz & Texasbadbob
yayson & chippewastud70
ir13 & yourchoice (big Garcia Vega fan BTW)
Gophernut & Krisko
Scroggers & BigDawgFan
Footbag & Smokepiper
Dannysguitar & SteveDMatt (thanks Steve!)

Please remember to PM your partner, leave trader feedback and please ship and review your cigars in a timely manner. I'm interested to see how many people identify which cigar is which. Thanks again for playing along and have fun!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> Ok the list is as follows.
> 
> Duckmanco & Cigarmark
> Mikepd & Skullnrose
> ...


:fu :r


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

BigDawgFan said:


> Ok the list is as follows.
> 
> Duckmanco & Cigarmark
> Mikepd & Skullnrose
> ...





awsmith4 said:


> :fu :r


:tpd: :fu :r


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> Ok the list is as follows.
> 
> Shemp & SmokinApe
> 
> Please remember to PM your partner, leave trader feedback and please ship and review your cigars in a timely manner. I'm interested to see how many people identify which cigar is which. Thanks again for playing along and have fun!


Hooorayyy im with smokinape!!!...pm sent


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

shemp said:


> Hooorayyy im with smokinape!!!...pm sent


PM'd back, my friend...


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Duckmanco, cigars will be on the way tomorrow am. DC# 0307 3330 0001 2929 6529 :tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDawgFan said:


> Ok the list is as follows.
> 
> Duckmanco & Cigarmark
> Mikepd & Skullnrose
> ...


PM sent


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

hurricane6, cigars are in the mail, DC 0103 8555 7494 4779 9496. :tu


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

awsmith, cigars are en route : 0308 0730 0000 1232 5729


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I didn't realize there were so many blind cigar smokers on this board! :r


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeremy;

cigars sent 07/16/08
tracking # for Fed Ex 755606710017951



clark


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

Look out Steve!

DC# 0483 5689 8370 2904 3049


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Tom-DC#03060320000266030775 :tu


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

NCRadioMan Cigars will be shipped out tomorrow DC # 0307 0020 0002 7168 8277


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Got my blind taste from footbag today. A few nice extras as well. I can't wait to fire em up.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> Duckmanco, cigars will be on the way tomorrow am. DC# 0307 3330 0001 2929 6529 :tu


Mark, your samples are in the wind!

DC# 0479 7496 9570 0705 7349


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

stearns, your sticks are getting mailed today!
Will pm you a tracking #


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

It's me and gophernut. On the way...

0103 8555 7494 7007 4058


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

Bobarian, your package went out today:tu

I will pm you a DC#

iggy


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

smokepiper said:


> Got my blind taste from footbag today. A few nice extras as well. I can't wait to fire em up.


Got my package from Smokepiper along with some stragglers. May just take the first challenge tonight.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I'm going to go ahead and post my review of cigar #1 from Smokepiper...

This 6 1/8" X 42~ cigar has A toothy maduro wrapper with some lighter spots. I wouldn't call it an attractive cigar. Besides a wrinkle, the cigar has a very nice triple cap. Fairly firm cigar, the wrapper is well applied, but I can feel a lot of veins.

Pre-light aroma isn't very strong. Pre light draw has light tobacco and tea notes. Draw is perfect, just how I like it.

*1st Third*
Very smooth smoke with very strong coffee bean notes right off the bat. Lots of smoke on the draw. After a very sweet and smooth start, the smoke begins to develop a bit of earthy tobacco flavors, but the coffee bean notes dominate. It is also getting a bit of spice, but not at all overpowering. Burn is a bit crooked. Ash is grey and pretty strong

*2nd Third*
Still getting strong coffee bean notes. Spice is still there, but this smoke is well balanced. Crooked burn seems to be correcting itself. I'm really enjoying this cigar. Fairly complex, with sweet cocoa developing.

*3rd Third*
The same coffee bean cocoa core continues, but I'm getting hints of Anise. Still very smooth and balanced. Roasted nuts develop toward the end. Burn got a bit crooked at the end as well.

Medium Bodied, full flavor. Smoked for about 1:20. Very nice smoke overall. I would buy this.

*Overall 9/10*

Thanks Smokepiper!


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it. That was the new AB Tempus Corona. It was retailed at $4.89 at the local B&M.

D



Footbag said:


> I'm going to go ahead and post my review of cigar #1 from Smokepiper...
> 
> This 6 1/8" X 42~ cigar has A toothy maduro wrapper with some lighter spots. I wouldn't call it an attractive cigar. Besides a wrinkle, the cigar has a very nice triple cap. Fairly firm cigar, the wrapper is well applied, but I can feel a lot of veins.
> 
> ...


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

smokepiper said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. That was the new AB Tempus Corona. It was retailed at $4.89 at the local B&M.
> 
> D


Sounds like I'm going to have to pick up some Tempus' soon!!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Duckmanco, Just got my cigars today. I may let them rest a little and do the first taste after lunch! Thanks for the tag-alongs!


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

dannysguitar said:


> Sounds like I'm going to have to pick up some Tempus' soon!!


Ditto... Already checked C-Bid and CI, don't think they have the Tempus line. Maybe local B&M's.

I did really enjoy the blind test. It put all pre-conceptions to rest and it was a very good cigar. I knew I never smoked the cigar before even lighting it up. In fact, I never had anything in the Alec Bradley line.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Footbag said:


> Ditto... Already checked C-Bid and CI, don't think they have the Tempus line. Maybe local B&M's.
> 
> I did really enjoy the blind test. It put all pre-conceptions to rest and it was a very good cigar. I knew I never smoked the cigar before even lighting it up. In fact, I never had anything in the Alec Bradley line.


You've got one more to go. I guess you can see if it lives up to the over $5 price tag. I suppose I should have waited to post the price until you had done both. Damn. :hn

Dan


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

smokepiper said:


> You've got one more to go. I guess you can see if it lives up to the over $5 price tag. I suppose I should have waited to post the price until you had done both. Damn. :hn
> 
> Dan


 :r I'm glad you made that mistake first, because if it wasn't you it would have been me.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Mr. Ed said:


> :r I'm glad you made that mistake first, because if it wasn't you it would have been me.


Glad you all can learn from our mistakes!:r


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I got dannysguitar's package today. 2 Good looking nakeds and 3 bodyguards. 

I may get lucky and have the baby go to sleep early and get one in tonight.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Got mine from Mr. Ed and they look great, and thanks for the great extras


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Got mine yesterday from hurricane6 and I plan on smoking one shortly. Thanks for the good looking extras. :tu


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

Cigarmark, I got your end in and will hopefully get to the first one tonight. Thanks for ridiculous supply of extra perfectos too!


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Received Tom's end and will burn one tonight!!:tu


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

Burned one of the samples this fine Sat. afternoon.

Sample ? .... uh oh, good thing you did what I did Mark, and made one a torp and one a parejo because my dumb ass forgot which was A and which was B.

Belicoso Shaped Sample

Lots of plume on a dark chocolate covered wrapper, looks like a costa rican maduro, but probably a broadleaf maduro, very nice either way.

lit easily, HUGE bombs of smoke, rich earthy SWEET cocoa flavor, firmly medium bodied in the first third, but really really damn good, true burn in the first third, construction like a pepin blend. Slight spice on the finish, a woodsy pepper maybe.

1st third

earthy sweet cocoa with ground coffee notes, but shockingly sweet, which I really like, It reminds me of a well aged 5 vegas A, but the shape is wrong. Smoke is creamy and does a good job at keeping the palate from drying out. I really dig the sweetness, and it really helps balance out the smoke. I could see some people thinking the sweetness is a bit much, but I dig it.

2nd third

earthy cocoa picks up in body, spice on the back of the palate, but nothing that resembles harsh. Leather notes come in, but the cocoa gets a bit sharper, med.-full at this point

final 3rd

picked up some woodiness but the base flavors remain, some sourness/harshness is noted at the beginning of the this last 3rd, but they subside when I smoke a touch slower than my usual 1 min. per puff rule. The finish picks up serious dry cocoa powder but remains smooth.


Final thoughts

I thought this cigar tasted really good, just not overly complex, it least to my young palate. I liked it a lot though, a good solid maduro with a nice delivery of flavor that never hurts you. Not sure if this one is the over $5.00 mark or not, but needless to say I am hoping it isn't. And Mark, I don't want to know which is which until I post my review of the robusto you also sent me. 

Also, a total off the wall guess, even though I have never had one........ I'm guess anejo, or another higher end maduro but I am sure I will be laughed out of that that one. Still, don't tell me yet.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

While we're at it I would like to post a link to one of my favorite threads ever on Club Stogie; Moki's Challenge. While it deals with a different aspect of testing, determining the country of origin, I think there are some good insights on how brands, marketing and preconceptions determine our smoking experience. Anyways, it's a good read and goes well with this challenge. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130048&highlight=floydpink


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

duckmanco said:


> Burned one of the samples this fine Sat. afternoon.
> 
> Sample ? .... uh oh, good thing you did what I did Mark, and made one a torp and one a parejo because my dumb ass forgot which was A and which was B.
> 
> ...


Awesome review! I will not tell you which one it was yet, but will say it is noy an Anejo. It is one of my fav's for its price range. I only wish I could describe a cigar as well as you have here. I am glad you liked it!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Mr. Ed said:


> While we're at it I would like to post a link to one of my favorite threads ever on Club Stogie; Moki's Challenge. While it deals with a different aspect of testing, determining the country of origin, I think there are some good insights on how brands, marketing and preconceptions determine our smoking experience. Anyways, it's a good read and goes well with this challenge.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130048&highlight=floydpink


I was hoping that was buried forever!

Seriously, I enjoy these things and wish Moki would come back again.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

floydpink said:


> I was hoping that was buried forever!
> 
> Seriously, I enjoy these things and wish Moki would come back again.


 Yes, I had a mixed view on Tatuajes and DPG Blues, until I tried some with the bands off , and said, "Wow, these are pretty damn nice." A lot to learn from smoking blind.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I smoked sample A from *duckmanco* today. It was a nice toro. It was a darker "natural" cigar. It was nicely constructed and I chose to punch it.
It had a nice grassy pre-light draw. It was a little harsh at light but smoothed out nicely. The first 1/3 was on the mild side. It had a nice unique flavor that I could not put my finger on. About 20 minutes into it the flavor intensified. It picked up in strength and tasted quite rich. It had 2 small burn issues that were quickly fixed with a torch. It ended up quite nice. It took me about 1 1/4 hours to smoke it and enjoyed it to the nub. While I have no idea what it was, I will guess that it is the over $5.00 cigar. I would give it a strong 9. I would like to wait until I smoke the other cigar till I know what it was.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Cigar #2 - The over $5 one.

5"~ X 42~ (Forgot to measure until after it was clipped and lit.)

Another dark cigar similar to the last, but much more attractive. This cigar has a very nice maduro wrapper with a silky feel. It has a very nice triple cap. Firm, a very well made cigar.

Not an overpowering prelight aroma. Maybe a bit of mint. The prelight draw tea and a bit of spice. Floral aroma after lighting. Perfect draw.

*1st Third*
Spice right off the bat. A touch of floral sweetness, but a foundation of earthy tobacco and spice. Burning a little crooked, but not terrible.

*2nd Third*
Earthy tobacco is still there as well as notes of leather. Spice is mellowing, smoke isn't dry, but rather creamy. Burn not worsening.

*3rd Third*
Oak and leather dominate the last third. Spice is still there. Maybe a touch of cocoa on the finish. Some more floral notes. Burn fixed itself.

Time 1:15

Medium-Full to Full bodied.

*Overall 8.5/10*

This was a much stronger cigar then the first with a totally different flavor profile. It was much more earthy. I would've had a strong coffee with this one if I wasn't trying to do a taste test. Overall I liked it, but if it wasn't a blind taste test I would've smoked this after a large meal. I think it had the flavor profile of a Tatuaje Noellas.

Thanks for the tasting Smokepiper!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

Footbag said:


> Cigar #2 - The over $5 one.
> 
> 5"~ X 42~ (Forgot to measure until after it was clipped and lit.)
> 
> ...


 Does sound like a Tatuaje Noellas, but the maduro wrapper throws me off. I think they had a limited release Oscuro version of these though. Other than that and the Serie JJ maduro and the Cabaiguan maduro I don't know if Pepin makes anymore maduro cigars. Good review :tu


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

It probably wasn't a maduro. Its funny, I'm better at judging taste then color. Looked like one, especially next to the 1st, but probably wasn't.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

Footbag said:


> It probably wasn't a maduro. Its funny, I'm better at judging taste then color. Looked like one, especially next to the 1st, but probably wasn't.


 :r This is a *BLIND *taste test after all. :tu


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

I fired up #2 from Tom tonight.
This was a robusto size-just under 5" and semi pressed(flat on top and bottom, but rounded on the sides). Had a very odd smell to it. I punched it, lit it and let it sit for a couple minutes. The wrapper seemed thin/delicate and kept sticking to my lips. I would break this down into thirds, but I won't because this stick was very consistent. The tastes were smooth and creamy on my tongue and just slightly spicey thru the nose. From the get go I received chocolate and cocoa across my pallete and a nice cedary/woody spice out the nose. Every puff was as good as the last and next. The ash was loose and flakey. This cigar produced a ton of smoke. The finish was dry.
I would put this cigar in the medium category.I can't get over how enjoyable this cigar was. I paired this one with a Sweetwater Hummer and oddly enough the citrus in the beer seemed to compliment the chocolate in the cigar. My first impressions was that this reminded me of a HdM, but towards the end I thought something Padron. Either way I REALLY enjoyed this cigar down to a nub. If I've had one of these before-this one just revived my taste buds for another, if I haven't-then this will be a regular in my humi!!! Thanks Tom.:tu:tu I'll get to the next one hopefully tomorrow.

On a side note-for those of you that enjoy these BTT, you might want to check out this thread!
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109223


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Hit the nail on the head.

I'm hoping to get through yours early next week. I'm in the middle of a bathroom remodel and don't get a lot of time to sit and drink in a good smoke.

Glad you enjoyed.

D



Footbag said:


> It probably wasn't a maduro. Its funny, I'm better at judging taste then color. Looked like one, especially next to the 1st, but probably wasn't.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

zoomschwortz, your package went ouy fri. Tracking # 0308-0070-0001-5822-1195

Enjoy!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

texasbadbob said:


> zoomschwortz, your package went ouy fri. Tracking # 0308-0070-0001-5822-1195
> 
> Enjoy!


Richard, yours also went out Friday afternoon.

I'm sorry, I didn't get a DC# on the package.

I believe that you should get it Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest.

Ken


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

My smokes from Iggy were waiting for me when I got home from the Chico herf! Thanks for the extras Rick!:tu Yours will go out Monday. I will probably burn one of yours Monday evening.:ss


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

smokepiper said:


> Hit the nail on the head.
> 
> I'm hoping to get through yours early next week. I'm in the middle of a bathroom remodel and don't get a lot of time to sit and drink in a good smoke.
> 
> ...


I guess that makes me 1 for 2. The second had that distinct spice that the Tats have. As for the first, I've never smoked anything by Alec Bradley. I really enjoyed it and will search them out. I also think I got the size wrong on my first review. 
I did know which one was over and under, but I don't think that it really influenced my decision. I usually take price into consideration at the very end of the smoke when doing a review. This time, I just didn't. Got a pic before I smoked them.










This was a very cool idea, thanks BigDawgFan and Smokepiper.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

I smoked Cigar A from Rick last night; it had a nice dark brown wrapper and a rich tobacco smell. The cigar was well made and the draw was perfect. Toasted the foot and took the first couple of puffs. It was rich in flavor, sort of woodsy with a touch of spice. For the first third, I'm enjoying a nice earthy cigar with a spicy taste that had a certain flavor to it that I can only describe as tangy with a touch of pepper. During the next third, the developing flavor was very complex with notes of chocolate added to the taste but it was always balanced with the spice and pepper. The cigar just got better in the last third, more flavor rich with notes of cedar, earth and spice. This was a great cigar, rich and well balanced with just enough spice and pepper. I was very impressed with how the flavor developed and it was an addictive smoke. The most interesting part was the aftertaste as it was wonderful woodsy taste with a hint of pepper and spice, maybe a little tart. 

Overall it was a very good medium smoke with a rich flavor that I really liked. The cigar burned nicely and I never felt the need to purge it. I'm pretty sure I haven't had one of these and look forward to smoking more of them. :tu


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

Smoked the second sample from Cigarmark, a nice dark wrapped maduro/oscuro robusto.

Here are my tasting notes:

Looks like an oscuro wrapped smoke, almost like an eo 601 oscuro, but don't think it is, prelight draw is firm, too firm, but stick appeared to be wet even after dryboxing for 1.5 days. Prelight flavor really comes off as tea.

Coffee/dark earth sweetness cedary finish, even despite the draw this thing bombs smoke. Very pleasant medium bodied in the 1st third, also picks up a tangy-ness to the smoke, I'm reaching but maybe citrus. All in all so far a very tasty smooth smoke.

2nd third
Sort of nutty sweet coffee smoke that is really rich, and really really good. Zero spice at this point which is also welcomed.

last 3rd
Picking up cocoa on the finish, and some slight licorice, could be fleeting though, continuing with cocoa all over the finish. A spice makes its notice on the rear of the palate but is not overbearing. Medium-full bodied.

Final thoughts

I really dug this stick as well, not really complex, but satisfying and smooth. These two great smokes have made it hard to tell which is over or under. However, I am going to guess that the first torpedo sample is over 5, and this one is under. I also swear I have had this stick before but am unsure what it was. Mark you sent some great cigars my way and have made it very difficult to figure out which is which.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

duckmanco said:


> Smoked the second sample from Cigarmark, a nice dark wrapped maduro/oscuro robusto.
> 
> Here are my tasting notes:
> 
> ...


Once again a very thorough review. You really have a nack for describing your tastes Jeremy. You did guess priced cigars correctly. The 2nd cigar is a good sleeper maduro in my opinion. It is good $4.50 cigar.I am not usually a big fan of Altadis cigars, but I like this one. It is a good evening cigar for me. It is the H. Upman maduro. It only comes in the robusto size. Apparently they are coming out with a new Upman maduro line with about the same price-point. I will be interested in seeing how that is.
The first cigar you smoked is in my top 5, I tend to like the boutique brands. It is an Oscuro and is about $14.00 here in MI with the taxes so its probably $10.00 anywhere else. Typically I would prefer it in the Toro, but I could only get it in the torp at this time. That cigar was the Black Pearl by La Perla Habana. I am glad you like both cigars you tested! I should be finishing the second cigar in about 20 minutes and will review then!


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

I smoked Cigar B from Hurricane6 yesterday afternoon on the back patio. It was hot outside as I sat down with this cigar which was light brown in color and smelled of tobacco and spice. I cut the cap and checked the draw which was good and I noticed a spicy taste without even lighting it. My first impression was of spice, earth and a slight grassy taste. The first half of the cigar was characterized mostly by spice with a distinctive grassy taste, but not a whole lot of flavor outside of that. The cigar got better in the second half as the flavor developed adding some balance to the spice and earthiness. It started off with spice and got spicier at the end with a very distinct flavor.

Overall, it was a medium to strong cigar that I probably should have smoked after dinner. I think the distinct taste was from the wrapper as it was present for the entire smoke. It's not a cigar that I would want to smoke often, but I would give it another chance. My wife really liked the taste and thinks it would be a good golf course smoke. I think it has one of those wrappers where you either like the taste of or you don't. 

Thanks Rick, I enjoyed smoking both of them. :tu


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I just put the finishing touches on the second cigar from *duckmanco. *I think it was "B" but it was the torpedo. it was a light color and nice construction with a sharp point on the torp end. The pre-light draw was good and grassy. The first impression upon lighting was it tasted a little "green" and slightly bitter. It was pretty mild and somewhat bitter through the first half. I almost retired it at this point but felt I should give it a good chance since it was a blind taste test. About 2/3 into it the bitterness went away and it seemed to pick up in flavor and strength. It finished medium to full and gave me a small nic buzz. The flavor was nice at the end and left a nice after-taste. I guessing this was the under $5.00 stick but I'm probably off. I guessing that with some time, the "green-ness" would go away. Through the first half or so, I'd have to say I did not like this cigar but then it got much better and was enjoyable. I don't know if I would search this cigar but would give it a second chance, especially if I could give it a year or so. Thanks for the challenge Jeremy. I have enjoyed this taste test as others I have participated in. They are always fun!:tu


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> I just put the finishing touches on the second cigar from *duckmanco. *I think it was "B" but it was the torpedo. it was a light color and nice construction with a sharp point on the torp end. The pre-light draw was good and grassy. The first impression upon lighting was it tasted a little "green" and slightly bitter. It was pretty mild and somewhat bitter through the first half. I almost retired it at this point but felt I should give it a good chance since it was a blind taste test. About 2/3 into it the bitterness went away and it seemed to pick up in flavor and strength. It finished medium to full and gave me a small nic buzz. The flavor was nice at the end and left a nice after-taste. I guessing this was the under $5.00 stick but I'm probably off. I guessing that with some time, the "green-ness" would go away. Through the first half or so, I'd have to say I did not like this cigar but then it got much better and was enjoyable. I don't know if I would search this cigar but would give it a second chance, especially if I could give it a year or so. Thanks for the challenge Jeremy. I have enjoyed this taste test as others I have participated in. They are always fun!:tu


Well, I think you will happily be wrong on this one. The second sample, or the torpedo to make it easier, was a Gran Habano 3 Siglos Torp which I think has a lot of flavor. They come off a little peppery at times, but its honest pepper FLAVOR, not a spicy harshness. The creamy coffee flavor makes these cigars for me. Those have been resting for months, so its possible you got a bad one out of my lot. I only have the torps, but have tried the robusto and if you are willing to give it a shot again, try that size. Anyhow, on to the under 5.00 smoke, this was none other than the Don Kiki Brown Label toro, a sub 2.00 smoke that absolutely delivers. Glad you enjoyed the cheaper smoke, and I think you have now turned me on to those pricier La Perla Habana smokes....... not sure to be happy or broke.... guessing both now. Thanks again Mark!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

duckmanco said:


> Well, I think you will happily be wrong on this one. The second sample, or the torpedo to make it easier, was a Gran Habano 3 Siglos Torp which I think has a lot of flavor. They come off a little peppery at times, but its honest pepper FLAVOR, not a spicy harshness. The creamy coffee flavor makes these cigars for me. Those have been resting for months, so its possible you got a bad one out of my lot. I only have the torps, but have tried the robusto and if you are willing to give it a shot again, try that size. Anyhow, on to the under 5.00 smoke, this was none other than the Don Kiki Brown Label toro, a sub 2.00 smoke that absolutely delivers. Glad you enjoyed the cheaper smoke, and I think you have now turned me on to those pricier La Perla Habana smokes....... not sure to be happy or broke.... guessing both now. Thanks again Mark!


Wow. I am very surprised. I have had both cigars and am very surprised. I have not had the 3 Siglos torp but have had the Corona, Robusto, Gran Robusto and Churchill and have always liked them. Its been a while since I have had the Kiki Brown. I will have to try 'em again. Thanks again Jeremy, this has been fun!


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I got gophernut's smokes 20 minutes ago and I'm already in to sample 'B'. The cigar is still warm from being inside the mailbox but I'm leaving town wednesday and would like to get this done before then.

This is a toro sized cigar that looks pretty good. Firmly packed with no soft spots in a medium brown wrapper. I would say Conneticut but perhaps it's a corojo instead. The cap came cleanly off with my xikar but I popped it in my mouth and the wrapper broke up a little bit. This could be an issue with the poor condition the cigar is in...it really should have rested a bit.

Pre-light draw elicited no flavors but a nice draw. It fired right up and has been an enjoyable cigar so far. This seems to be a very mild cigar. I'm getting consistent, simple tobacco flavor and I'm able to snork it easily which I typically can't do with the cigars I seem to prefer. I'm getting a little woodiness that I like and a little grassiness that I don't. Both flavors are barely noticeable.

The cigar is smoking beautifully...very good draw, a good amount of smoke, even burn. Ash looks fraile yet it's at an inch and still hanging on. The wrapper seems very thin to me, I've noticed this on pepins and RPs. Still, I won't even venture a guess on this cigar. This could easily be the premium cigar but the wrapper issues will lead me to side with the budget smoke. I'm willing to bet that it's a brand I've never had before.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Smoking Cigar #1 from Yayson. *

*Initial impression:* Felt very soft for the prelight exam, nice wrapper. The Cut was pretty good but I got some flakes falling out. Short-filler perhaps? The prelight draw is like a straw, no resistance at all.

*Cigar itself:* I would have to say, this is kind of like a dry straw/grass taste. Taste is very harsh and I have been letting it sit for minutes in between draws. It is very hard to continue thru the smoke. Had this been for anything other than this thread it would have been put out in less than an inch. The ash also falls off very easy and very crumbly, making me really think that this is a short filler cigar. The smoke is also not white, very tan in color. Makes me think though 

*Final Impression:* My guess is this is the bargain smoke, although I haven't smoked the other two. If I am indeed wrong (a distinct possibility) I would not pay the money this smoke costs. As stated before, if it were not for the thread this cigar would have died a very early death. :hn

So Jason, what did I just smoke?:ss

Edit: After cutting open the remainder of the cigar, turns out it was long filler, I was wrong.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

Cigarmark said:


> Once again a very thorough review. You really have a nack for describing your tastes Jeremy. You did guess priced cigars correctly. The 2nd cigar is a good sleeper maduro in my opinion. It is good $4.50 cigar.I am not usually a big fan of Altadis cigars, but I like this one. It is a good evening cigar for me. It is the H. Upman maduro. It only comes in the robusto size. Apparently they are coming out with a new Upman maduro line with about the same price-point. I will be interested in seeing how that is.
> The first cigar you smoked is in my top 5, I tend to like the boutique brands. It is an Oscuro and is about $14.00 here in MI with the taxes so its probably $10.00 anywhere else. Typically I would prefer it in the Toro, but I could only get it in the torp at this time. That cigar was the Black Pearl by La Perla Habana. I am glad you like both cigars you tested! I should be finishing the second cigar in about 20 minutes and will review then!


 Did they reblend the Black Pearls from a few years ago? I had one about a year ago and was not impressed. I never knew they were that expensive.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

Good reviews all!:tu This thread is getting interesting.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

tsolomon said:


> I smoked Cigar A from Rick last night; it had a nice dark brown wrapper and a rich tobacco smell. The cigar was well made and the draw was perfect. Toasted the foot and took the first couple of puffs. It was rich in flavor, sort of woodsy with a touch of spice. For the first third, I'm enjoying a nice earthy cigar with a spicy taste that had a certain flavor to it that I can only describe as tangy with a touch of pepper. During the next third, the developing flavor was very complex with notes of chocolate added to the taste but it was always balanced with the spice and pepper. The cigar just got better in the last third, more flavor rich with notes of cedar, earth and spice. This was a great cigar, rich and well balanced with just enough spice and pepper. I was very impressed with how the flavor developed and it was an addictive smoke. The most interesting part was the aftertaste as it was wonderful woodsy taste with a hint of pepper and spice, maybe a little tart.
> 
> Overall it was a very good medium smoke with a rich flavor that I really liked. The cigar burned nicely and I never felt the need to purge it. I'm pretty sure I haven't had one of these and look forward to smoking more of them. :tu


Cigar A was a Tatuaje P(white label). Very good IMHO for a short filler. If you like these for less than $4 than you will really like the comparible CFO Reserva #7 at 50 for $30 shipped.:tu


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

tsolomon said:


> I smoked Cigar B from Hurricane6 yesterday afternoon on the back patio. It was hot outside as I sat down with this cigar which was light brown in color and smelled of tobacco and spice. I cut the cap and checked the draw which was good and I noticed a spicy taste without even lighting it. My first impression was of spice, earth and a slight grassy taste. The first half of the cigar was characterized mostly by spice with a distinctive grassy taste, but not a whole lot of flavor outside of that. The cigar got better in the second half as the flavor developed adding some balance to the spice and earthiness. It started off with spice and got spicier at the end with a very distinct flavor.
> 
> Overall, it was a medium to strong cigar that I probably should have smoked after dinner. I think the distinct taste was from the wrapper as it was present for the entire smoke. It's not a cigar that I would want to smoke often, but I would give it another chance. My wife really liked the taste and thinks it would be a good golf course smoke. I think it has one of those wrappers where you either like the taste of or you don't.
> 
> Thanks Rick, I enjoyed smoking both of them. :tu


Cigar B was an AVO LE 07. This is one of my favs(not the price though). Glad you enjoyed the BTT. :ss


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Mr. Ed said:


> Did they reblend the Black Pearls from a few years ago? I had one about a year ago and was not impressed. I never knew they were that expensive.


I don't know if they re-blended or not. I know they are not cheap. At wholesale + OTP (tobacco tax) is about $8.50 a stick. Maybe you got a bad one. It also comes in other blends. The Oscuro is my favorite of the line. There is also the Morado (purple) not bad but nothing like the Oscuro.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Smoked #1 from Tom last night.
Robusto size with a maduro like wrapper. It appeared to have a triple cap and some light brown/yellowish spots on it. I punched and the cap was pretty thick.
This was another very consistent smoke. From the first puff to the last I got a maduro like sweetness and a slight zest thru the nose. Some slight earthy undertones. It never seemed to develop into something more complex, like I thought it might. The flavors were good, but I became disinterested after about 2/3rds. I did finish it down to a nub. I would rate this as a breakfast smoke with a cup of coffee. Nice medium body, just kinda one dimensional.
I'm gonna go out on a limb and say this was something from Rocky Patel.

Tom, thanks for the BTT. I enjoyed it and look forward to to seeing you over here>>>>>>http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109223  :tu


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

hurricane6 said:


> I fired up #2 from Tom tonight.
> This was a robusto size-just under 5" and semi pressed(flat on top and bottom, but rounded on the sides). Had a very odd smell to it. I punched it, lit it and let it sit for a couple minutes. The wrapper seemed thin/delicate and kept sticking to my lips. I would break this down into thirds, but I won't because this stick was very consistent. The tastes were smooth and creamy on my tongue and just slightly spicey thru the nose. From the get go I received chocolate and cocoa across my pallete and a nice cedary/woody spice out the nose. Every puff was as good as the last and next. The ash was loose and flakey. This cigar produced a ton of smoke. The finish was dry.
> I would put this cigar in the medium category.I can't get over how enjoyable this cigar was. I paired this one with a Sweetwater Hummer and oddly enough the citrus in the beer seemed to compliment the chocolate in the cigar. My first impressions was that this reminded me of a HdM, but towards the end I thought something Padron. Either way I REALLY enjoyed this cigar down to a nub. If I've had one of these before-this one just revived my taste buds for another, if I haven't-then this will be a regular in my humi!!! Thanks Tom.:tu:tu I'll get to the next one hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Cigar #2 is a Camacho 10th Anniversary and at $7 to $10, it's one of favorites and I'm glad you enjoyed it. I haven't found another Camacho that I really like, but this one is a regular for me.:ss


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

hurricane6 said:


> Smoked #1 from Tom last night.
> Robusto size with a maduro like wrapper. It appeared to have a triple cap and some light brown/yellowish spots on it. I punched and the cap was pretty thick.
> This was another very consistent smoke. From the first puff to the last I got a maduro like sweetness and a slight zest thru the nose. Some slight earthy undertones. It never seemed to develop into something more complex, like I thought it might. The flavors were good, but I became disinterested after about 2/3rds. I did finish it down to a nub. I would rate this as a breakfast smoke with a cup of coffee. Nice medium body, just kinda one dimensional.
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say this was something from Rocky Patel.
> ...


Rick, smoke #1 is a Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo. It's a smoke that I share with a lot of my friends and they really like it. For me it's more of a mild to medium smoke that I really enjoy. Thanks for the BTT. :tu


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> *Smoking Cigar #1 from Yayson. *
> 
> *Initial impression:* Felt very soft for the prelight exam, nice wrapper. The Cut was pretty good but I got some flakes falling out. Short-filler perhaps? The prelight draw is like a straw, no resistance at all.
> 
> ...


Something I've learned from experience  is that finding out one is over or under reveals the other. Thus it wont be blind. :ss


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Trying Footbag's sample 1. 

Dark toro. Looks 6 x 50. Slight box press. Rustic wrapper with some slight veining.

Paired with a not so dark and stormy (light rum). 

Set the scene: 9:03 on a warm summer's night. The crickets and cicadas humming their ebb and flow. Faithful pooch by my side. Quick snip with the palio. 

Prelight: Earthy tobacco and some sweetness.

Lights quick and starts in with huge plumes of smoke. 

1/3 It has that slight sweet Nicaraguan flavor to it. Very mild spice in the soft pallate. Has a nice coffee and leather flavor. Its on the mild side of medium.
Its a quick burn. 10 minutes and we're past the first inch.

2/3 Spice picking up a bit. Creamy, thick smoke. The ash is still holding on.
The sweetness is still comming through. There's a cedar flavor that is coming through.

This guy is chugging right along. Not even a half hour and we're nearly to the last third. The smoke is thick and has a nice aroma. The cedar is stronger and there is some nice coffee. There doesn't seem to be a lot of change in this smoke. It intensifies as it burns, but remains consistent in flavor. 

Down to the last 2.5". Its starting to get a bit warm. Anise flavors are starting to build.

2" Smoke is getting hot. Drawing every 45 to 60 seconds, buy it keeps getting hot. 

Just over 40 minutes. That's a new record for me. I'm usually 1-1.25 hours for a smoke this size. Massive volumes of smoke. A consistent that doesn't change flavors, but rather intensifies. I'd give her about a 7/10. It smoked a bit hot and a bit too quick for my tastes. 

I'm going to guess its a cigar I've never had before. The RP OWR Toro Maduro. Thanks for the opportunity to try something blind.

D


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

I tried to keep the sizes similar to make the comparison apples to apples. lI know I usually give a perfecto the benefit of the doubt over say a robusto. Something about the shape always influences my thoughts. Glad you enjoyed it.

D



Footbag said:


> I guess that makes me 1 for 2. The second had that distinct spice that the Tats have. As for the first, I've never smoked anything by Alec Bradley. I really enjoyed it and will search them out. I also think I got the size wrong on my first review.
> I did know which one was over and under, but I don't think that it really influenced my decision. I usually take price into consideration at the very end of the smoke when doing a review. This time, I just didn't. Got a pic before I smoked them.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

smokepiper said:


> Trying Footbag's sample 1.
> 
> Dark toro. Looks 6 x 50. Slight box press. Rustic wrapper with some slight veining.
> 
> ...


This cigar was a Padron 1964 Anniversary Imperial.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Footbag said:


> This cigar was a Padron 1964 Anniversary Imperial.


That's something. I've never had that size. I've always stayed with the smaller vitolas. I thought there was that Nicaraguan flavor profile. In retrospect the anise is something I always seem to taste in Padrons.

I guess I'd never get a job with CA. I'd probably love el Monstero from the big cigar thread. Number one in my book.

Thanks Footbag.

D


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

smokepiper said:


> That's something. I've never had that size. I've always stayed with the smaller vitolas. I thought there was that Nicaraguan flavor profile. In retrospect the anise is something I always seem to taste in Padrons.
> 
> I guess I'd never get a job with CA. I'd probably love el Monstero from the big cigar thread. Number one in my book.
> 
> ...


No problem, enjoyed the tasting. There was a torp sitting right next to it in my humi, but it was a gift from a BOTL, and those get smoked!:ss


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

krisko said:


> I got gophernut's smokes 20 minutes ago and I'm already in to sample 'B'. The cigar is still warm from being inside the mailbox but I'm leaving town wednesday and would like to get this done before then.
> 
> This is a toro sized cigar that looks pretty good. Firmly packed with no soft spots in a medium brown wrapper. I would say Conneticut but perhaps it's a corojo instead. The cap came cleanly off with my xikar but I popped it in my mouth and the wrapper broke up a little bit. This could be an issue with the poor condition the cigar is in...it really should have rested a bit.
> 
> ...


*Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet*

Got this cigar as a part of a sampler pack from CI. This is what they have to say about it:
The guys around here love the original Sol Cubano blends. Priced right and offering exceptional quality....day after day. But the new Cuban Cabinet blend takes things up notch.

Sol Cubano 'Cuban Cabinet' hails from Esteli, Nicaragua. Each vitola is generously filled, heavy in the hand, and a marvel to look at. On the outside, a choice Habano wrapper from Ecuador....glistening with oils, this leathery leaf is thick and smooth, offering a rich, decadent flavor. Inside, a Cuban-seed combination of Nicaraguan and Honduran fillers is masterfully blended, dishing out a medium to full-bodied bouquet of complex nuances. You'll notice a spicy earthiness up front, tempered by a long, leathery finish. Midway through, the cigar becomes notably more robust while the flavor grows more intense. A spiciness develops just in time to complete this satisfying slow-burner.

I really enjoyed the one that I had!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Smoked "A" from Rick tonite.
A solid 5 1/2 x 50/52(approx) robusto. Dark wrapper used two leaves which seems unusual for such a relatively short cigar. No large veins, overall solid construction. Nice aroma, prelight draw was nice with some nice mild flavors.

First third, perfect burn, pure white ash. Nice medium flavors, a bit of chocolate and some background spice. Wrapper flavor didnt really jump out at me as anything special. I thought from the darkness maybe Sumatra or other sungrown. 
Flavor profile was very consistent over the first 2/3 of this smoke. Nice medium strength, solid earthy flavor. I am guessing this to be the over $5 stick. 
Final third this one turned for the worse. Probably could use a little more down time to let the flavor develop. In the last 2 inches all the flavors seemed to mash together, the subtlety was gone. Its too bad as this was a very enjoyable stick up until the point where it changed. 

Based upon the first 2/3rd's I will guess Dominican with a non-Dom wrapper. 
A Fuente? I will give B a shot tomorrow. :tu Thanks Rick!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> *Smoking Cigar #1 from Yayson. *
> 
> *Final Impression:* My guess is this is the bargain smoke, although I haven't smoked the other two. If I am indeed wrong (a distinct possibility) I would not pay the money this smoke costs. As stated before, if it were not for the thread this cigar would have died a very early death. :hn
> 
> ...


I think I should tell you after you've had #2 (#3 was just an extra to fill the 3 finger bag!)... plus I just got back to the 'real world' tonight and my notes on what's what is at the office 

Sorry you didn't like it, tried to get you good cigars price notwithstanding!


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

Recieved a package yesterday from SteveDMatt (THANKS STEVE!) 

2 nice looking nudists with some super premium body guards!

I'll be reviewing the 2 nudes by the end of the weekend! (hopefully)

Thanks again Steve, I couldn't have asked for better tag-alongs! :tu


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

Smoked the first cigar from Krisko last night. A good sized cigar with what appeared to be a natural wrapper. The wrapper was in good shape, and not clear defects. I clipped it and lit up, and almost immediately, the wrapper started to crack. I am sure this is because it was in my mailbox for 24+ hours and hadn't had a good rest yet. 
The first 1/2 inch the draw was a little tough, but quickly eased up. The ash was good, but soon started to branch off into a 'y' shape. The flavor was excellent. I would say it was a medium body cigar at this point. The ash even with it's odd shape held on for about an inch and a half. 
The 2nd third this cigar was drawing great, lot's of smoke, and good flavors. I thought I even detected a hint of chocolate. (even with my newbie palate) It burned evenly at this point, and the wrapper was showing a couple of signs of breakage.
The last third, this cigar literally fell apart. Again I am sure it was due to the extreme heat that it had faced recently. The cigar became very strong, and I couldn't pick up any more nuance in flavor. I let it burn out with about an inch and a half left as the wrapper starting coming apart big time.
I enjoyed the cigar. I am sure a week or two in the humidor would have been just what the Dr. ordered.
Thanks again Krisko!:ss


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Gophernut said:


> Thanks again Krisko!:ss


Was this cigar the toro or torpedo?


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

krisko said:


> Was this cigar the toro or torpedo?


The toro. Forgot to include that little tidbit.


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Just got my package from Stearns:










Thanks for the extra, the bags, and the CS sticker!
The cigars are definitely interesting! I am probably going to smoke #1 tonight
(I have 0 patience!)


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Got my end of the trade from scroggers. Scared the hell out of me when I saw that the package had been shipped from the "Armpit of the world". I haven't been down that way since I got out. Anyways, they are resting nicely, thanks for the extras, the golf divot, CS pin & sticker. I'll try to post pics tomorrow and I may try to smoke one tomorrow as well.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Gophernut said:


> The toro. Forgot to include that little tidbit.


That was a Perdomo ESV '91. It's a premium smoke, although for this test it qualified as my cheapie (it cost me under $4 at joecigar.com). I'm not sure if I violated the rules as far as that goes.

The issues you had with the wrapper had to be a result of the heat in the mailbox. I've smoked dozens of these and each one has been flawless. These are CI's comments.

Perdomo's Estate Seleccion Vintage 1991 (ESV '91) is a very special cigar, due to the time-honored tobaccos it employs: a rare blend of triple fermented, Cuban-seed tobaccos grown in Esteli, Nicaragua in 1991, and purchased by the Late Nick Perdomo, Sr. in 1995. Two wrappers are then used to grace these fine tobaccos: a silky-smooth, estate-quality Connecticut shade leaf or a dark, luscious sun-grown maduro. After each cigar is hand-crafted, the tobaccos go through a cedar box-aging process for an absolutely minimum of 200 calendar days before leaving Tabacalera Perdomo.

The result is simply fantastic. Bubbling to the brim with rich complexity, the ESV '91 issues an assortment of robust flavors filled with rich, earthy tones and the slightest bit of creamy spice on the aftertaste. Truly magnificent. The 'legacy' box designed store these ultra-fine super-premiums is another work of art of its own.


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

krisko said:


> That was a Perdomo ESV '91. It's a premium smoke, although for this test it qualified as my cheapie (it cost me under $4 at joecigar.com). I'm not sure if I violated the rules as far as that goes.
> 
> The issues you had with the wrapper had to be a result of the heat in the mailbox. I've smoked dozens of these and each one has been flawless.


 That is what I figured. I will let the other one rest a bit before firing it up.
Thanks again as it was a very good smoke! :ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Smoked #2 from Yayson today*

*Prelight comments:* Initially it looks like a well made cigar, but upon further inspection there are a number of soft spots or gaps in the cigar. Also the cap looks like it is square and not put on very efficiently. The cut was good but the draw was tight, recut and still no distinct flavor or draw.

*Smoke:* I thought the last one was the budget stick, but in reality, maybe I should have smoked both before making the determination. This stick, like the last, has very little burn problems and stays lit very well. The problem again, is the taste. This stick tastes like burnt coffee and burnt popcorn mixed with dried leaves. I just have to struggle through it like the last.

*Post-game comments:* I really didn't like this stick, struggled through half of it, I let it sit too long and it died. The re-light did nothing but reinforce the fact that I do not like this stick. After it had been out for a while and I saved myself with another stick, I cut this one open. There were some huge stems, one ever cracked when I tried to bend it. Even an almost green leaf was found.

*Bottom line:* I wish I knew how wrong I am about the two sticks I smoked in the past two days. I wouldn't probably pay money for either, but who knows.

So Jason: What two sticks did I smoke?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I received my cigars from Texasbadbob tonight.

I will let them rest for a while in my humidor and hope to start my reviews this weekend or early next week.:ss

Thanks Texas and have a great week. You should be getting the ones I sent any day now if you haven't already received them.

Ken


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> *Smoked #2 from Yayson todaySo Jason: What two sticks did I smoke? *


*

AW MAN  What I was hoping to here was to reinforce my own opinion by hearing your reviews and how close they were to mine. Surely good and bad is universal? So I got

NUMBER ONE
A CHEAP STICK (< $2)
Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Boxer
I buy these 2 boxes at a time and never really tire of them, I'll smoke one about every other day and think they are excellent, this has been going on for 18 months or so, truly a go-to smoke for me and to have found a go-to at less than 2 bucks each is an awesome thing. I hope you'll try another before you pass judgement.

AND NUMBER 2
AN EXPENSIVE ONE ($25-$35 range)
2000 Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecxion X
Have several Opus X from this year (00) and they are all "meh" to "decent". I've always like the fresh Opus X but they're a bit too strong so I snagged a bunch of aged ones in a WTS here, they either dried up somewhere along the way or they just suck (at their price point).

I hope you enjoy the extra at least :chk I feel like I owe you penance *


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I got some great looking smokesfrom Shemp along with a few extras! Thanks... Review to be posted soon...


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

yayson said:


> AW MAN  What I was hoping to here was to reinforce my own opinion by hearing your reviews and how close they were to mine. Surely good and bad is universal? So I got
> 
> NUMBER ONE
> A CHEAP STICK (< $2)
> ...


Heh, I love to see an Opus X humbled like that. I have had just as many misses with the Opus's as I have had good smokes and only 1 or 2 great ones. This is unacceptable for a smoke in this price range IMO.

Makes me wanna go smoke one to see if the ones I have are any good.:chk


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, tonite was cigar B from Rick. 
5x50 Double capped robusto. Dark sungrown wrapper, a bit oily, nice feel.
A few minor soft spots but overall nice construction.
First inch had a few off tastes, kind of cardboardy. Burn was good and the strange taste went away. Nice pure white ash, no discoloration at all. This was not the most exciting stick in the world, but it had some nice mild flavors.
Very similar to a CFO #7 so I will guess Honduran. :ssSkewer me now and let me know how badly I have done.:hnThanks Rick for the interesting smokes.:tu


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - that went by fast! Just finished both sticks from Stearns. Here's what I think.
#1.


> Cool looking little perfecto - can't be more than 4/4.5" long! Peppery prelight smell. The initial draw was smooth and easy with a little coco taste. As promised by Stearns, voluminous clouds of smoke: I love it already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#2


> Nice big toro 6x52 or so. Dark red, almost shiny wrapper. Pretty.
> She lights up easy and starts pouring out smoke. I am blowing some _solid_ rings. Very fun! The flavor is darker than expected and very much like dark chocolate. Burn is very slow and straight as an arrow: clearly a well constructed cigar. Even at 1/2way the flavor has stayed constant. I also picked up some espresso and licorice notes. I am already buzzed- this is a strong cigar! I finish her off and have nothing to complain about! A bit boring but still very enjoyable. I might not buy a ton of these but certainly wouldn't turn one down if it was offered.
> This is most likely the less than $5 cigar.


Thanks again to Stearns for these tasty smokes and fun experiment! Now tell me: What Did I Just Smoke?


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm enjoying the second stick from gophernut. This is the 'premium' stick, a great looking torpedo. It's nice and firm with a light chocolate color. I saw the biggest stem in the foot I've ever seen...I dug at it with my fingernail and it wouldn't budge! I wasn't sure what I was getting myself into but my worst fears were never realized. The cigar lit up and smoked perfectly.

This is a really nice cigar. Light up and initial burn went well and halfway in the burn is still perfect. Draw has been great and the ash is firm. Lots of light grey smoke. I'm getting light pepper and cream on the back of the throat and a ton of spice in the nose when I snork. The flavors keep going back and forth between the pepper and cream. This is a slow burning cigar...I've been hitting it pretty hard but this will be a 1+ hour smoke.

This has been an enjoyable cigar. A little strong for the first smoke of the day but I like a kick in the ass in the morning once in a while. I wouldn't know where to start as far as guessing a brand but I can say it's not Cuban. I've gotten these flavors somewhere but I can't nail it down. This could easily be a Perdomo Habano or maybe an Oliva. Perhaps a Rocky? I could definitely be in the mood for more of these, dependent upon price of course. 

Now I will refresh the thread constantly to see what I just smoked. Thanks again gophernut!:ss

Edit: This cigar had a nice finish for most of it's life but got funky at the end. Unfortunate really.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

I think the first one may have been a La Aurora Preferidos because of the shape, one of the only double perfectos I've had.


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> Got my end of the trade from scroggers. Scared the hell out of me when I saw that the package had been shipped from the "Armpit of the world". I haven't been down that way since I got out. Anyways, they are resting nicely, thanks for the extras, the golf divot, CS pin & sticker. I'll try to post pics tomorrow and I may try to smoke one tomorrow as well.


Glad I could bring back some memories for you. I only work in Jacksonville, but I live in New Bern. I got your end today too I'm gonna give a little rest before I fire em up. Thanks for the extras I'v ebeen wanting to try the new RyJ.:tu


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

krisko said:


> This could easily be a Perdomo Habano?


BINGO! :ssGet that man a cigar! :ss I'm glad you enjoyed it. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

Got my cigars from Albert (awsmith4) today along with some nice extras. I'm going to let them rest in the humi and fire them up over the weekend.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

yayson said:


> AND NUMBER 2
> AN EXPENSIVE ONE ($25-$35 range)
> 2000 Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecxion X
> Have several Opus X from this year (00) and they are all "meh" to "decent". I've always like the fresh Opus X but they're a bit too strong so I snagged a bunch of aged ones in a WTS here, they either dried up somewhere along the way or they just suck (at their price point).


Are you sure they were even legit? Seriously, not trying to question you, but that cigar looked nothing like any other Opus X I have ever seen. Ian (BengalMan) and I sat there while I smoked this trying to figure out what it could be. He can vouch for the poor roll, cap and filler. The cap was square, not square looking, square. And when I disected the nub, which was about half the cigar, there were two huge stems, one of which cracked (sound and all) when I tried to bend it. And atleast one of the leaves inside the filler was green. It had flat, underfilled spots all over it. I just have a hard time believing that Arturo Fuente would allow a cigar that looked that crappy out of his factory.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> Are you sure they were even legit? Seriously, not trying to question you, but that cigar looked nothing like any other Opus X I have ever seen. Ian (BengalMan) and I sat there while I smoked this trying to figure out what it could be. He can vouch for the poor roll, cap and filler. The cap was square, not square looking, square. And when I disected the nub, which was about half the cigar, there were two huge stems, one of which cracked (sound and all) when I tried to bend it. And atleast one of the leaves inside the filler was green. It had flat, underfilled spots all over it. I just have a hard time believing that Arturo Fuente would allow a cigar that looked that crappy out of his factory.


That doesn't sound like any Opus X I have ever had. For that matter, I can't remember having *any* Fuente that met that description.

I think he needs to send me the whole box for personal inspection

Great thread.
Ken


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> Are you sure they were even legit? Seriously, not trying to question you, but that cigar looked nothing like any other Opus X I have ever seen. Ian (BengalMan) and I sat there while I smoked this trying to figure out what it could be. He can vouch for the poor roll, cap and filler. The cap was square, not square looking, square. And when I disected the nub, which was about half the cigar, there were two huge stems, one of which cracked (sound and all) when I tried to bend it. And atleast one of the leaves inside the filler was green. It had flat, underfilled spots all over it. I just have a hard time believing that Arturo Fuente would allow a cigar that looked that crappy out of his factory.


They came from a gorilla here, a respected member vouched for by FOGorillas so I have not even given them a sideways glance. Certainly didn't notice a square cap!

With that said I have not been thrilled with them but figured it was down to aged Opus Xs sucking  contrary to most opinions I know. I've had my doubts creep in that seem relevant and in the fore now that you've brought it up. Wouldn't be the first time I bought firesale NCs from a converted Habanophile that smoked like they were neglected.

I don't take your comments and questions as out of order in the least, the proof is always in the flavor innit?

The vitolas, bands, ribbons and cedar were all spot on


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's my first review from the cigars Mr. Ed sent
*
'A'*

*Prelight:* This cigar was 6 5/8" x 49 (?) and looked to be maduro (or just a very dark leaf). After the cut the draw seemed good and no soft sots were noted.

*1st Third:* Great draw and plenty of smoke, at first creamy with a spicy finish. Then the spice came and went, and came again. It tasted woody at times too. The burn was a little off at about 1" but one touch up took care of it (I was smoking outside so wind may have been an issue). Every now and then a sweet flavor that I can't quite describe comes in and it is nice.

*2nd Third:* This cigar continues to burn great and the flavors were similar to the 1st third but the spice is almost non existant but the "sweet" flavor still comes and goes.

*Final Third: *The cigar remained good to till about 1" where a slightly bitter taste showed so I pitched it before it tainted my thoughts of the first 2/3

*Overview:* this was a great smoke. Good flavors and construction, I would buy again.:tu As far as a guess I have no clue at all.

So....What was it Ed?


----------



## skullnrose (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok I smoked the first stick from Mikepd today.I am not sure if this was # 1 or 2 because I goofed and pulled them both out of the bag to inspect them. I shot a PM over to mike and hopefully he will know which one I smoked.

Robusto 5x50
Maduro
Dark chocolate color ugly cap but cut perfectly.
Smelled like sweet chocolate leather. Few small veins oily sheen.
Prelight draw had notes of straw and cocoa.
Ok now were smokin light spice that quickly gave way to sweet Chocolate and cocoa.
Burn was a little hot from the start so I slowed down sat back and enjoyed.
Ash held nicely and was grey white color,Burn was razor sharp.
For me this smoke called out PADRON as it carried the classic Padron flavors the entire smoke down to the nub.
I'd almost be willing to bet my humi this 5 dollar or under stick was a padron 2000 maddy but what If...

If It turns out not to be a Padron 2000.Whatever it is will become a 
standard in my rotation.

"But even a blind man knows when the sun is shining"

Mike sorry I goofed and mixed the sticks up. And Thanx for a very enjoyable smoke. I will smoke the other stick tomorrow and post up my review.

Scott


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

andrewk said:


> Thanks again to Stearns for these tasty smokes and fun experiment! Now tell me: What Did I Just Smoke?


EHHHHH WRONG!!! you sir are wrong about the under and over $5 guesses, which i guess is a good thing. want some even better news? here's what you smoked. yup, a good ol' fashion tnt alternative... had to throw a curve ball in. and for the other cigar, i gave you a Don Lino Africa Duma, one that i often turn to when im in a maduro mood. always have at least one in my humi. i'm sure you will be glad to see how cheap the perfectos are! i have a review written for your #1, but am going to wait until i finish the second (of 4, mind you) before i post it. hopefully within the next few days. great reviews! im glad you enjoyed them

stearns


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Stearns I freakin love you (and my CC bill hates you) 
Buying a bunch of those perfectos!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Here's my first review from the cigars Mr. Ed sent
> 
> *'A'*
> 
> ...


Can't tell you yet. :ss

So was it over or under $5???


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Mr. Ed said:


> Can't tell you yet. :ss
> 
> So was it over or under $5???


:tg

Based solely on appearance under $5


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Based solely on appearance under $5


 Well....

Guess you'll have to smoke the other one to find out :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:rBastage

I'll smoke the other tomorrow barring no bad weather


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Gophernut said:


> BINGO! :ssGet that man a cigar! :ss I'm glad you enjoyed it. It's one of my favorites.


Wow, I normally don't do well at blind taste tests. I'll definitely be picking up some Perdomo Habanos. Thanks!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I got my smokes from boom a few days ago and am letting them rest a few days. Thanks for the extra's Troy!

One thing I have noticed is alot of reviews are not ending with a guess of the cigar.  It don't matter that you may be wrong, odds are you will be, but that is whole point of blind reviews. Trying to guess what you have smoked according your past experiences. Not smoking it and then asking what it was. :2


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> I got my smokes from boom a few days ago and am letting them rest a few days.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is alot of reviews are not ending with a guess of the cigar.  It don't matter that you may be wrong, odds are you will be, but that is whole point of blind reviews. Trying to guess what you have smoked according your past experiences. Not smoking it and then asking what it was. :2


Well in the spirit of the Challenge; I guess that Cigar 'A' from Mr. Ed was a RyJ Maduro Reserve Churchill?


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

Dammit, I missed another one  these blind taste tests are so fun too.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Dan_ said:


> Dammit, I missed another one  these blind taste tests are so fun too.


Here is a link to the Blind Taste Test PIF

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109223


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Well in the spirit of the Challenge; I guess that Cigar 'A' from Mr. Ed was a RyJ Maduro Reserve Churchill?


 No. :ss


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Received stogies from chippewastud79 for review and an extra, thanks buddy. I will tear into them soon, thinking about having one fro lunch here. If so, will review soon.

Adam, after your comments on the Opus, I decided to give my remaining 2 a good hard look and smoke another. I also knocked up an album and placed a review of one of the remaining two I smoked last night under one of the photos. As the review states, it was damn good. The only one of 3 or 4 out of the lot I've been impressed by however. Wouldn't mind any banter on the subject over there at the album if anyone has anything to add. I'll PM a Fuente expert or two and see if they're interested in taking a peek as well.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> One thing I have noticed is alot of reviews are not ending with a guess of the cigar.  It don't matter that you may be wrong, odds are you will be, but that is whole point of blind reviews. Trying to guess what you have smoked according your past experiences. Not smoking it and then asking what it was. :2


actually from the OP
"Everyone will smoke their cigars within a timely manner (you be the judge - you know when it's been too long!) and post thier review here. Then thier partner will post what the cigars were in a timely manner as well."

I actually just wanted to call you out so we begin an avatar discussion  looks like a butt and a barrel? What the hell is that?

*REVIEW OF CIGAR #1* from our favorite (presumeably) 29 year old indian ladies man:

Good looking Connecticut wrapped cigar, well constructed and capped. Prelight sniff reveals smells of grassy, little ammonia, little rotten sweaty crevice. Reminds me of some PI MR PCs that smelled just not-quite-ready-yet. They never did get quite ready so hopefully this one it tastes better than it smells... Fired it up

Lighting it confirms the Connecticut wrapper to me, got that characteristic taste. I really don't keep or smoke many Connecticut wrapped cigars, they don't really fit the bill for me but every time I smoke a good one in a trade, esp a blind trade, I enjoy them. This is no exception.

The only identifiable flavor was a twinge of black pepper on the tip of my tongue in the first inch or so but that quickly disappeared. The other flavors I can't really say but there was plenty, maybe a medium bodied med flavor smoke.

Perfect burn to go along with the good contruction. Wasn't really worried aobut smoking this right off the truck as it had a little sponge squish moisture to it when given a gently squeeze. Smoked good, tasted good.

The reason I don't buy many CT cigars is they all tend to taste the same to me, thos some can be really bad with an unnatural flavor that puts me off. This had none of that, good cigar, all tastes were organic, nothing offensive or chemical.

I'd guess this is the over 5 dollar cigar (contruction and pleasing vs offensive flavors). Something along the lines of a Monte White or RP Conn?

Thanks for the stogie Adam, already starting off better than your experience


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

As promised. Pics!!!:tu










Looks like I have three to choose from!! I'll be trying the 6 1/2" x 50 RG Maduro looking seegar later this evening. Thanks again scoggers for the smokes and the extras!!!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's my review of Dannysguitar's first stick, although it is really the send stick "B".

This cigar was beautifully capped and had a great feel to it. It had a beautiful construction. I didn't get my CS RG tool yet, but I would say this stick was about 5+ inches and had a RG of about 52. I punched this smoke and the prelight draw was perfect but reveled little about the flavor. After a good toast, I got started on my review.

The first draw screamed cameroon. Some leather, hints of nuts and a dry after taste. Here, I was considering this a medium bodied smoke. This profile remained for a good inch before mellowing out somewhat. 

At that point, another dry flavor came forward which I can only describe as black tea leaves. This hung around for a while, maybe the half way point. The nuttiness was very subtle.

After half way, this cammy (gonna feel like a fool if it isn't) picked back up to a medium bodied smoke. The leather came to the forefront once again. The closer I get to the last third of this smoke, the heavier the body gets, but never really develops in to a full bodied smoke.

At this point, without smoking stick "A", I would have to guess that this is the over $5 cigar. The construction and burn were almost flawless. 

Now a guess...........My cameroon experience is limited. To date, my favorite has been a Torano 1916 which seemed to me to have much more nuttiness and much less leather than this cigar. Uhhhh, no real clue so I'll say CAO CX2.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

*Initial Impressions: *I had Albert's (awsimth4) "B" stick tonight at the Russian Restaurant, where I had a very intersting discussion with my uncle about the origins of WWI. I paired this with some Chivas Regal on the rocks. Didn't really measure this one, but it appeared to be a toro (6X50) with a reddish natural wrapper. Very smooth with a nice oily sheen, no major veins or blemishes. It gave off a very faint pre-light aroma.

*Smoking*: This was a flawlessly constructed cigar. The draw was great from start to finish with lots of smoke, no plugs. The burn was razor sharp the whole way through and it burned cool and slow. The wrapper was flawless and did not crack or unravel. The ash was firm and white and did not fall until I ashed it myself. A perfectly constructed cigar.

*Taste: *This was a medium bodied cigar on the heavier side of medium and was very smooth, never turned harsh at all. The taste started out with a "woody" tobacco taste with some very mild and faint sweetness. The finish was mild and stayed on the palate for a moderate amount of time, it had some "cedar"-like hints to it, but had a predominant tobacco flavor. After about halfway through the smoke the cigar began to develop some very heavy "coffee"-like taste, but the lite kind of coffee, not espresso. This was mixed with a rich tobacco flavor that was very pleasant. The finish remained somewhat mild and retained some "coffee"-like taste and a mild sweetness. The "coffee"-like taste continued until I smoked it down to the very nub. The cigr gave off a very pleasant medium tobacco aroma.

*Conclusion: *A very enjoyable smooth cigar that was medium-full bodied and had flawless construction. Some nice complexity here as well. A very nice stick indeed that I could see myself smoking again

*Guess: *Due to the fact that it was 100% smooth even down to the nub and had a very pleasant flavor the whole way through I'm going to guess that it was the over $5 stick, and a wonderful cigar it was. I know this sounds stupid, but it just tasted like a super-premium cigar. I was almost sure it wasn't a Pepin, but it reminded me a lot of a San Cristobal Supremeo (toro) that I've had, even though the wrapper was more of a reddish color than the SC wrapper. Anyways, I'll stick with my guns and say that it was a San Cristobal Supremo. :ss


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

By the way Albert, I'm feeling generous so I'll let you in on a little secret...

























































Maybe not. :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Mr. Ed said:


> *Initial Impressions: *I had Albert's (awsimth4) "B" stick tonight at the Russian Restaurant, where I had a very intersting discussion with my uncle about the origins of WWI. I paired this with some Chivas Regal on the rocks. Didn't really measure this one, but it appeared to be a toro (6X50) with a reddish natural wrapper. Very smooth with a nice oily sheen, no major veins or blemishes. It gave off a very faint pre-light aroma.
> 
> *Smoking*: This was a flawlessly constructed cigar. The draw was great from start to finish with lots of smoke, no plugs. The burn was razor sharp the whole way through and it burned cool and slow. The wrapper was flawless and did not crack or unravel. The ash was firm and white and did not fall until I ashed it myself. A perfectly constructed cigar.
> 
> ...


Nice review, wrong on the guess but nice review


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Nice review, wrong on the guess but nice review


$%@#!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn, I thought it had it too! :gn:chk


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

My review of the unmarked maduro sent to me by scoggers.
The cigar burnt a little uneven with a crumbly ash. It was a good maduro but not the best I've had (To be honest I've only had Sharks & Onyx maduros) I can't tell you which cigar it is (since I've only been smoking about a year) but I can tell you which ones that it isn't. I'm gonna guess that this one was the under $5.00 smoke (because of the ash) and I'm thinking it is a dominican smoke. I hope to smoke the others tomorrow. Thanks again scoggers for our trade. The two "banded" cigars you sent I haven't tried yet and I love to try new cigars to me. I don't think I've had the one that I smoked tonight.
PS I sure hope someone sent awsmith4 a swisher sweet! (kinda scarry to think that there may be a awsmith1,2 & 3 doesn't it?)


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

:sb just lost my entire post :sb

*REVIEW CIGAR #2*
short sweet version

Looks Connecticut like the last, I rarely smoke connecticuts, becasue I think they all taste alike. 2 in one day is a record for me! This one tasted a little different however.

THere was a prelight draw flavor of mustiness that I've tasted in Bucanero before and associate with that brand. I flavor and body elements this cigar was similar to the first but that mustiness remained after lighting and almost throughout the duration of the smoke, so that was a bit different. It was like a slightly bitter hoppy beer mustiness, not bad.

Construction was a half notch or notch below the previous but burn was fine.

I'd guess this is a Bucanero if pressed but it could be anything, I maintain, all connecticuts taste alike!  In fact, I never really believed that one leaf, the wrapper, could have much effect on the flavor of a cigar, but if this is the case, why do I feel this way about CTs?

Anyhoo, again, not a bad cigar, a bit "meh" but it could have been the fact that I was expecting much of the same, and for the most part, got it.

So that's the 2, what'd I smoke?!

and is the third requiring a review? I think I'll let that one sit a while


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

SteveDMatt said:


> Here's my review of Dannysguitar's first stick, although it is really the send stick "B".
> 
> This cigar was beautifully capped and had a great feel to it. It had a beautiful construction. I didn't get my CS RG tool yet, but I would say this stick was about 5+ inches and had a RG of about 52. I punched this smoke and the prelight draw was perfect but reveled little about the flavor. After a good toast, I got started on my review.
> 
> ...


Spot on review Steve-o. I'll reveal the identity of this cigar once you have reviewed stick "A"


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

yayson said:


> and is the third requiring a review? I think I'll let that one sit a while


Actually, I inadvertantly added #2, the 1 and 3 were the two that were meant to be reviewed. Probably should have mentioned that :hn

#2, since it wasn't intended to be reviewed, was a cigar called a 3X3 Robusto, comes in metal tube and MRSP is around $2. Thats all I know about it, but it is pretty decent at best. :ss


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

So i smoked the first one from Skullnrose the other day. It was an interesting stogie to say the least.










*Initial Though:* Ok so i am confused, this is a traditional robusto size, 5x50 and looks like a nice maduro. It has an almost perfect construction in appearance with a flawless triple cap that that says its from a southernly island. But it arived in a cello wrap. (i'm not sure if this was for seperation or if its from the factory)

*First 1/3:* This is a very smooth, non-maduro cigar. There are a lot of earthy notes from cedar to a nuttiness. Also i got some flavors of apple (like when you get close to the core) in the first half inch or so. Its giving off a good amount of smoke and has a nice draw and great burn so far.










*Second 1/3:* Still an earth toned flavor that is hanging there, a few hints of a coffee or cocoa in there too. It doesnt have any construction problems and very enjoyable still. Theres also a small bit of spice that is reminding me im smoking a cigar and i wont fall asleep doing so.

*Last 1/3:* The flavor has gotten a bit more intensified and reminding me of a Vegas Robaina that i had earlier this week. It is hard to describe what im tasting now but it is very "cuban-esque".










*Overall thoughts:* I dont have any thought to as of what i just smoked. It seemed to be very well constructed and of a very good tobacco. I am very inclined to think that it was a cuban but would be accepting that it also could be a top grade Dominican. I liked it a lot and wouldnt mind having some more on hand as an early evening cigar. I would rate this in the 7.5/10 range.

Please let me know what i just pleasantly burnt away.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

yayson said:


> Looks Connecticut like the last, I rarely smoke connecticuts, becasue I think they all taste alike. 2 in one day is a record for me! This one tasted a little different however.
> 
> I'd guess this is a Bucanero if pressed but it could be anything, I maintain, all connecticuts taste alike!  In fact, I never really believed that one leaf, the wrapper, could have much effect on the flavor of a cigar, but if this is the case, why do I feel this way about CTs?


Perception maybe? Do all maduro wrapped cigars taste the same as well? Or all cameroon wrapped cigars? Maybe you just perceive that Conn. wrapped smokes are all alike and therefore they taste all the same to you. Our mind is a very powerful thing :tu

I've had the RyJ Reserva Real robusto and Cabaiguan robustos extra in two consecutive days once and tell there was a difference in taste.


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

Big dawg the mduro was actually an extra if was a cfo #7 and was under 5. The Dc and corona were the ones I wanted yot to review. Sorry for the confusion. By the way I smoked the RyJ habano reserve today and really enjoyed it.thanks. I'll get to cigar A probably tonight.:tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> Actually, I inadvertantly added #2, the 1 and 3 were the two that were meant to be reviewed. Probably should have mentioned that :hn


are you kidding?! I gotta smoke a third CT?!?! :hn 



Mr. Ed said:


> Perception maybe?


That's what I assume. I'd like to do a truly blind(folded) review some time and see what think I can see from the smoke only. I'm sure I'd be suprised at what I find. Maybe not, never know til I try I guess.

For now I'm going to go on believing I can tell maduro from CT from Cameroon from Corojo with my eyes closed.

I wonder if certain blends are traditionally wrapped with certain wrappers or if the wrapper does indeed impart that much to the overall flavor, or last but not least, I simply *think* I can tell them apart


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

scroggers said:


> Big dawg the mduro was actually an extra if was a cfo #7 and was under 5. The Dc and corona were the ones I wanted yot to review. Sorry for the confusion. By the way I smoked the RyJ habano reserve today and really enjoyed it.thanks. I'll get to cigar A probably tonight.:tu


#7's actually use a sungrown rosado wrapper. Honduran and Ecuadoran filler/binders.:tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Smoked my cigars today. Both cigars suffered a little shipping mishap that left one a little box pressed on one end and both were very damp from a squished humidity device.

After dry boxing for a few days they both smoked very well but it made it a little tough to tell for sure if the wrapper was maduro or not. As can be seen in the picture I posted earlier, the cello on both cigars were pretty stained from the wet cigars.

Cigar "A" was a full bodied Torpedo that needed to be touched up four or five times.

The ash was grey and black, but held together very well and only fell off three times before putting it out.

The cigar had a strong tobacco taste that didn't really change throughout the whole smoke.

This was a good cigar that tasted a lot like a Rocky Patel Edge Missle. This cigar was too long to be a Missle, but it would supprise me if it turned out to be a RP.

I believe that cigar "A" cost less than $5.00

Cigar "B" was a lot more to my taste. It also was a full bodied cigar, but not as strong as "A".

This cigar smoked very well and was spicy from start to finish. About half way through the spice picked up and was very peppery. The spice reminded me a lot like the Don Lino Africa.

The ash was grey with a few black spots here and there and really held on. I might have been able to get by with two flicks of the ash, but did it three times.

I would guess that this cigar was more than $5.00 and would not be supprised if it is made by Don Peppin. Please tell me I am wrong and that these can be bought for less than a dollar:ss

Thanks Richard, I enjoyed these cigars.

Ken


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

Got my 2 blind sticks and a few extras from NCRadioMan ... THANK YOU!!!!!! I'll let these rest a few days due to the heat here in Fresno at 104 and I'll smoke em up for the review. All I can say is that I was blown away with the freebies. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

On to the second cigar that Dannysguitar sent. Cigar "A".

This is a Connecticut looking wrapped torp about 5.5-6" and 52-54 RG. A prelight snip and draw reveals some grassy flavor and a hint of spice. I toast the foot and were off.

The first draw is very mild, but not one dimensional at all. The hints of grass/hay are followed by a slight sweetness. For a moment, my taste buds say Monte #2 CC. That quickly changed. The sweetness disappears and I am left with a very nice grass/hay flavor and a mild spice. This continues about half way at which time things begin to change.

At the half way point, the flavor becomes more intense and this stick almost hits medium strength. A slight leather taste enters the background and the grassy flavor turn almost completely to hay (drier). I notice the ash starting to fray a little once it gets to be 3/4 of an inch or so. A small crack appears due to swelling, but doesn't effect the draw or flavor. This cigar becomes a little stronger with every draw, but never really passes the medium profile. I tried a little purge to see if it would go back to it's original profile and sure enough it reverts back slightly.

The final third has some spice hitting my throat along with that drier hay flavor. This continues until I decide to let it go with about 1 1/2 inches left.

Overall, I think this is a decent smoke. Pretty good profile, but the construction was somewhat lacking. Having to guess, I will say this is a RP Connecticut and he under $5 cigar.

Lay it on me. How bad am I off?

Thanks for the opportunity. I did truly enjoy both cigars.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

yayson said:


> actually from the OP
> "Everyone will smoke their cigars within a timely manner (you be the judge - you know when it's been too long!) and post thier review here. Then thier partner will post what the cigars were in a timely manner as well."
> 
> I actually just wanted to call you out so we begin an avatar discussion  looks like a butt and a barrel? What the hell is that?


I've just never been a part of a blind tasting here that didn't involve trying to guess what the cigar is. Making an ass out of yourself is essential. 

You don't know who Assy McGee is? Only the best cop on tv. :tu



> Meet Assy McGee. Cop. Loose cannon. Romantic. Drunk. He won't stop until he's killed his man. Come see what critics are calling the most important cop show on television. You'll be clenched to your seat.


http://www.adultswim.com/shows/assy/



Boom said:


> Got my 2 blind sticks and a few extras from NCRadioMan ... THANK YOU!!!!!! I'll let these rest a few days due to the heat here in Fresno at 104 and I'll smoke em up for the review. All I can say is that I was blown away with the freebies. Thanks again!!!!


You're welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Here is my 2nd review for Cigar 'B' from Mr. Ed

Pre-light: Reddish brown wrapper, Churchill in length, smelled great, after the cut seemed to draw well

1st Third: This cigar started off with a very familiar flavor that I could not pin point but was somewhat spicy. Draw was good and burn was dead on good amount of chewy smoke. About an inch in the spice went away to a very woody flavor that was pleasant. So far it has a great lingering finish that is slightly sweet.

2nd Third: Still burning perfectly, the woody taste is still domonant and the spice is subtle. This cigar has a vey silky feel to the wrapper that I like. normally I pay no attention to how a cigar feels in my hand but this one made me take notice. The flavors are really familar and I am enjoying it

Final Third: Spice picked up and this cigar has become very flavorful I am loving it. Its smooth and tasty. I am almost finished and don't want it to end.

My guess - Coronado by La Flor (if I am right this has been one of my favorite NCs for a while)


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Here is my 2nd review for Cigar 'B' from Mr. Ed
> 
> Pre-light: Reddish brown wrapper, Churchill in length, smelled great, after the cut seemed to draw well
> 
> ...


Before I write my review for cigar "A", I guess I'll reveal just what the heck you've been smoking.

The first cigar, "A", was one you are probably familiar with. It was an Arturo Fuente Sun Grown Double Chateau Fuente. I bought a fiver of these from seriouscigar.com back in February and this was the last one I had left. MSRP I believe is $4.35, so you were right there. I like these because they get a lot of flavor for the buck and they develop better over the smoke than the smaller rothschild version.

The second cigar, "B", you may or may not have had before. This was a La Aurora Cien Anos Churchill. These are no longer made and were part of a limited three-year release. You can still find these at some B&Ms as singles and some sites, Famous maybe one of them, still have them by the box. The MSRP on these is $14.00, and a lot of people, myself included, think these are a bit overpriced. With that said this is my favorite La Aurora smoke, topping the Cameroon Preferidos and the 1495 Corona. I think a price point of $8-$11 would be better though :ss.

Anyways, glad you like 'em. :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Mr. Ed said:


> Before I write my review for cigar "A", I guess I'll reveal just what the heck you've been smoking.
> 
> The first cigar, "A", was one you are probably familiar with. It was an Arturo Fuente Sun Grown Double Chateau Fuente. I bought a fiver of these from seriouscigar.com back in February and this was the last one I had left. MSRP I believe is $4.35, so you were right there. I like these because they get a lot of flavor for the buck and they develop better over the smoke than the smaller rothschild version.
> 
> ...


Awesome choices, the AF SGs are some of my favorite, I can't believe I didn't pick up on it. I've only smoked like 20 of them in the past :hn

The second was great, I had smoked the 100 anos in the robusto and it was a little harsh but this one was great. I may need to find some more before they dissapear since they are discontinued.

Thanks for great choices:tu


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

*Initial Impressions: *This was cigar "A" from awsmith4. This one I smoked with some Sam Adams Boston Lager. It had a very smooth and silky natural wrapper with a few faint spots near the head, but otherwise the wrapper was very nice. No detectable pre-light aroma here.

*Smoking: *Great draw here as before, no plugs. The wrapper did crack once about half-way through the smoke, but it did not unravel. The burn needed some minor touching up to stay even, but it was fairly even on the whole. It burn slow and cool, and I enjoyed it all the way down to the nub. The ash was white and firm and stayed on until I ashed myself. Pretty good construction for this cigar.

*Taste: *This was a very smooth medium bodied cigar that was not harsh at all. The predominant taste was a very sweet tobacco taste for about half the smoke and a pretty full sweet finish that stayed on the palate for a long time. Some complexity also began to develop with some "nutty"-like and "floral" flavors, which were moderate but intermittent. The finish also became more full as the smoked progressed and retained that deep sweetness. Never turned harsh at all and I enjoyed down to the nub. A moderate "earthy" aroma came from this smoke.

*Conclusion: *A nice tasting smoke with adequate construction. Lots of smoke with lots of flavor = a good experience. I liked this one a bit and wouldn't mind having a few on hand.

*Guess: *I'm going to guess this was the sub $5 smoke here. This tasted a bit like a General cigar type smoke and reminded me a bit of the Punch or HdM blend. Based on the size I'm going to guess a Punch Pitas.

Okay Albert, tell me how wrong I really am. :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Mr. Ed said:


> *Initial Impressions: *This was cigar "A" from awsmith4. This one I smoked with some Sam Adams Boston Lager. It had a very smooth and silky natural wrapper with a few faint spots near the head, but otherwise the wrapper was very nice. No detectable pre-light aroma here.
> 
> *Smoking: *Great draw here as before, no plugs. The wrapper did crack once about half-way through the smoke, but it did not unravel. The burn needed some minor touching up to stay even, but it was fairly even on the whole. It burn slow and cool, and I enjoyed it all the way down to the nub. The ash was white and firm and stayed on until I ashed myself. Pretty good construction for this cigar.
> 
> ...


Nice review:tu

So here it goes:

A = Fumadores from Holts (like $2-3 a stick)

B= Illusione cg4 (great smoke for like $8 i think)

Your thoughts on the Illusione were like mine, I found the Fumadores to be spicier though. Thanks for being my BTT partner


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> http://www.adultswim.com/shows/assy/
> 
> You're welcome. Enjoy.


Second Adult Swim recommendation in 2 days, never watched in my life. The other was an old friend I hadn't seen in 20 years talking about some metal band cartoon or something. Spose I'll have to check it out :tu

Enjoying a DPG JJ Maduro and won't be reviewing it, ahhhhhhhhhhh 

I think this cigar would go great with some more Assy McGee trailers, back to your regularly scheduled programme


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Awesome choices, the AF SGs are some of my favorite, I can't believe I didn't pick up on it. I've only smoked like 20 of them in the past :hn
> 
> The second was great, I had smoked the 100 anos in the robusto and it was a little harsh but this one was great. I may need to find some more before they dissapear since they are discontinued.
> 
> Thanks for great choices:tu


 This is the only SG I've cared for. I found the Chateau Fuente (rothschild) a bit bland, but this Toro version I absolutely loved.

As for the La Aurora Cien Anos robustos, I too have had a mixed bag with them. I've had several of the churchills and they seem to be the best of that blend


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Nice review:tu
> 
> So here it goes:
> 
> ...


 Wowzers. :dr

First Illusione I have smoked and it was really nice, thanks. I think the Sam Adams might have killed some of the spice though, but the Fumadores was great too. Damn good for a mixed filler. Thanks to you as well, this was a fun experience.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Mr. Ed said:


> *This is the only SG I've cared for. I found the Chateau Fuente (rothschild) a bit bland, but this Toro version I absolutely loved.
> *
> As for the La Aurora Cien Anos robustos, I too have had a mixed bag with them. I've had several of the churchills and they seem to be the best of that blend


The SG Cuban Belicoso is another solid smoke as well as the 858 SG


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Mr. Ed said:


> Wowzers. :dr
> 
> First Illusione I have smoked and it was really nice, thanks. I think the Sam Adams might have killed some of the spice though, but the Fumadores was great too. Damn good for a mixed filler. Thanks to you as well, this was a fun experience.


Glad you enjoyed them:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> The SG Cuban Belicoso is another solid smoke as well as the 858 SG


 They still make the 858 SG? I haven't seen a B&M with them. They either have the natural, candela, or maduro.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Mr. Ed said:


> They still make the 858 SG? I haven't seen a B&M with them. They either have the natural, candela, or maduro.


Limited release every year at Christmas if I am correct


----------



## skullnrose (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok smoked cigar #2 from mikepd yesterday
Robusto
5x50
chestnut brown color
tiny smooth veins
silky finish,thin wrapper,nice cap
didn't detect to much flavor on the prelight draw
sparked it up nice spice from the get go pepper and a subtle sweetness
taste like somthing I have smoked before but can't pin point it
very enjoyable smooth med/full flavors
this cigar had an awesome nutty smell the kind you want to wave the smoke back into your face to enjoy the smell over and over
layerd spice that came and went,almonds,and a distnict black cherry flavor
excellent smoke with a strong spicy finish.
I haven't a clue what it was but It reminded me of an opus x at it's best.although it didnt appear to be one.
so tell me what over 5 dollar smoke I just enjoyed!

Mike it was great being matched up with you for the blind taste test I enjoyed both of the cigars very much. Thank You!

I read your review of the first stick I sent you and enjoyed the pics as well I will post what 2 cigars you smoked after you smoke cigar #2


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

SteveDMatt said:


> On to the second cigar that Dannysguitar sent. Cigar "A".
> 
> This is a Connecticut looking wrapped torp about 5.5-6" and 52-54 RG. A prelight snip and draw reveals some grassy flavor and a hint of spice. I toast the foot and were off.
> 
> ...


This was soooo awesome! I can't wait to try this again.

Looks like you were very close with the Monte #2 guess. This was the over $5 stick and it was the Montecristo White label #2 Belicoso 6.1 X 52

Stick "B" which you reviewed earlier was the under $5 stick, and it was the CI Legends Series Gray Label by Cusano. I enjoy both smokes, but I might lean a little more towards the Cusano because I think it has a little more depth and complexity. So there ya have it!

P.S. I'm doing my research on stick "A" you sent me so I can make a smart guess at what it is. This was soo much fun! Thanks again!


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

Last night I smoked *SteveDMatt's *Cigar "A" that he gifted me. Looks like a toro size to me 6X50 or so, tripple capped and very tightly packed. Extremely firm no give at all. The foot of the cigar had a small piece missing but it did not effect the cigar at all. The wrapper had a very slight smell of cedar and sweetness. I decided to punch the cigar to try and concentrate the flavors on to my tounge. The cold draw has a touch of pepper and an ever so slight taste of Anise or licorice. Very nice.









Once lit I got a tiny bit of black pepper, and for some reason I was tasting ripe cantalope. Never a flavor I have picked out of a cigar before, nonetheless the taste was mighty enjoyable. The draw showed a little resistance, which I enjoyed very much. The burn started a little uneven, but was easilly touched up. The ask was a beautifull solid white color, Very strong ash never fell off unexpectedly. 









Once I got to the end of the 1st 3rd/ begining of 2nd 3rd I get a nice hit of sweet nutty flavor. The flavors are great in this cigar so far, very rich and very very smooth!









Half way through the cigar and the flavor profile changes to a nice woodsy sweet taste. The best way I can describe it is sap from a maple tree. Very delicious :dr Once the ash broke off, the flavor intensifies and i get a mouthfull of sweet vanilla nuttiness, a taste i recognize from the Graycliff blue label, which i know this is not. On a side note the aroma from this cigar is so immaculate. No complaints from the other people around, only compliments. A quality i love is that this cigar makes my mouth water, no dryness. After 1 touchup the cigar burns flawlessly. Flavors are staying the same, a little more spice has been introduced. 







http://i34.tinypic.com/qn314k.jpg

Final 3rd the flavors have not changed, other than getting a little more enhanced. Seems to be a split in the cigar. Try and smoke through it. Once i got to the split the split keeps running towards the cap. Its geting mighty harsh, maybe Cus of the added air running the cigar. 









Sadly i have to put it out with an inch and a half left.

I very much enjoyed this cigar. Great balance of sweet nutty spicy goodness. As much as i hope im wrong, but i suspect it is the over $5 cigar. I also think it's a Cuban. I'll take a stab in the dark and say it was a Trinidad Robusto Extra. Can't wait to smoke Cigar "B"

Thanks again Steve!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice review, and love the pics. I will be anxiously waiting you next review.

Thanks for the nice smokes you sent me also. Very surprised that the second was the Monte #2 White. I have had a couple of these. The ash splitting really threw me off.


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

SteveDMatt said:


> Nice review, and love the pics. I will be anxiously waiting you next review.
> 
> Thanks for the nice smokes you sent me also. Very surprised that the second was the Monte #2 White. I have had a couple of these. The ash splitting really threw me off.


yeah it could be for a couple of reasons. So you like the Whites? Thats good, and have you ever tried Cusano's stuff before?


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

dannysguitar said:


> yeah it could be for a couple of reasons. So you like the Whites? Thats good, and have you ever tried Cusano's stuff before?


Earlier that day, I had a Cusano rare cameroon. Maybe the CI grey reminded me of a Cusano as opposed to a cameroon. I haven't tried too many Cusanos. They seem to be on the milder side where as I tend to like medium to full bodied.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry Bobarian, I had a death in the family abd had to leave town. I haven't had any internet access.

Now the answers you have been waiting for................

Cigar A - the one you liked was a Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu. They go for about $11 per stick around here.

Cigar B - the one you didn't care for was a Bahia Maduro. I like these though I can understand how you would feel that it was unimpressive.

I have your package and will get smoking this week.

Thanks


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Iggy said:


> Sorry Bobarian, I had a death in the family abd had to leave town. I haven't had any internet access.
> 
> Now the answers you have been waiting for................
> 
> ...


No worries, Rick. I hope everything is settling down for you. Sorry about the bad news.

I really like the Havana VI line, but have only smoked a few of the East/West coast sizes. I think a few more months would have made this an exceptional smoke. The flavor change in the final third was disappointing, After a stellar first 2/3rds I was really looking forward to a specatular finish.
Thanks for the great smoke.

Never had a Bahia, I would smoke this one again. It was much smoother and milder than I expect from a Nic blend. A nice little smoke.

Thanks for helping me expand my cigar smoking experiences!:tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

I got the cigars in, and this one was calling to me (#1). It could be my love for figurados, or the nice shade wrapper. Picked it up (shortly after receiving), grabbed a glass of water, ronson, and palio, and went to the garage. Im going to attribute the few burn issues to the fact that I didn’t let it stabilize.
It had a surprisingly smooth pre-light draw considering its shape, which was pleasing. Lit it, and starting tasting… blah. Nothing too much going on, maybe a little too mild, no tastes I could pick out. The second third started to pick up some flavors. A little bit of nutty tastes, followed by something sweet. The sweetness faded, but it seemed like every time I purged I got a subtle taste of this sweetness. 
From now on, I purged every 4 or 5 puffs. The last third part made me realize either A) that I am a wuss, or B) that this stick has a lot more body than I first thought. It picked up and hit me by surprise, which is not necessarily a bad thing, I just wish that I had expected it, and maybe I would have eaten within the few hours before. Near the end I found myself purging to get that little bit of sweet taste again, but it was gone. I put the stick down with about 3/4" left, but it continued with a subtle aftertaste for an hour or two… very pleasant. If I had to grade it, I would say that, because I didn’t care for the first third (and I’m not taking off for the few burn issues due to my impatience) , I’ll give it a 6.5/10. If it is the cheaper one, I will probably pick up one or two more, however I believe it to be the more expensive, because of the stronger flavors and complexity.

For the second cigar, I grabbed the stick (#2), and went to the garage for the Sunday cyber herf. Lit it while waiting for the sox game to come on from the rain delay with a cup of water, and began smoking. The prelight was nothing special, and neither was the beginning. It sounds odd, but the only thing that came to mind when smoking the first third was the taste of water. It was a light taste with not much to it, certainly not unpleasant, but like I said, not much to it. A little flavor started picking up coming into the second third, but it wasn’t until about half way that it was becoming pronounced. I want to call it a light nutty flavor. The same taste lingered around, getting a bit stronger and weaker going into the final third. I do like nutty flavors in a cigar, so I was happy, but I just wish it was a bit stronger. Near the end, the flavor started building up, with a medium-full body to it. 
I put it down with about 3/4” left again, as it was starting to get a little more flimsy. It left me with the same subtle nutty, almost almondy flavor in my mouth (at least what I attribute almond to), and still has that slightly sweet smell on my fingers close to an hour later. I enjoyed it possibly as an every day cigar, but nothing too much more. I was hoping for some stronger flavors, and a bit more complexity. It differed from the first in that in #1 I did not enjoy the first part, but did like the better half of the first, where this was kinda middle of the line throughout. Im gonna give this a clean 6/10, and would smoke one if I didn’t have the time to enjoy just the smoke, maybe watching a game or something. I believe this to be the cheaper of the two. Again, these are my first written reviews, so it was hard to pinpoint exact flavors and all the other stuff people are used to from those more experienced. Im excited to smoke the other two, however I think that may take another week, I have to cycle in a few that I have been dying to try.
I am very excited to see what i smoked here, to read up on what other people reviewed them as. im hoping this will give me a little aid on not only tasting flavors, but also how to write a more professional review.

With all that being said… what did I smoke?


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Stearns - too bad you didn't particularly like either of those sticks- but like I said, #3 and #4 are the tastier pair 

#1 I like because the flavors change so much throughout the stick. Also, the way the draw opens up near the middle is something I really enjoy. Any burn issues I experience appear only near the beginning which I blame on the small foot. You were correct- this is the expensive cigar. It is a $20 retail Gurkha 8 year aged Legends perfecto. I think I paid $60 for 6 on CI.

#2. You were correct in guessing that this is the cheaper stick. It is a Rocky Patel REO, about $3 a stick retail, can get em on cbid for $10 per 5er - they are my goto cigar for non special occasions.
I like these as nice cheap dependable sticks that kick out big clouds of smoke. I agree with the nutty taste and also think the are nice and earthy too. After a few weeks in the humi, these burn as well as any premium Ive ever had! My only criticism is that they are kinda boring as the flavor doesn't change much from the start.

Stearns- good reviews and good guessing! Hope you enjoy #3 and #4 a bit more however!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i was honestly gonna say gurkha for the first, but forgot to type it. im surprised the second was a reo, i used to love this stick when i started smoking, and have been thinking about buying a box. hmm, interesting. thanks a lot for this, i'll let you know how 3 and 4 go

stearns


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

OK here's my review on the first stick bigdawg sent. It was labelled cigar A and was a robusto with a slight box press. It was solid and had a triple cap. The wrapper looked to be maduro possibly a conn broadleaf or sumatra. IT had a very earthy pre light smell and lived up to that in the first inch or so. after the first inch it turned a little dry and woody. It needed a little touch up about a third of the way in but other than that it had a very good burn. The draw was a little tight until about the halfway mark then it opened up and produced lots of smoke, also about the halfway point the flavors turned to more of a toasty flavor which was really enjoyable till the end. Overall it started a little slow but by the end I was really enjoying the stick. I'm guessing it is under 5 bucks not real sure of the brand but if having to guess I would say possibly something from torano or maybe a house brand. IF it was under 5 it was well worth it I would probably buy it if it were in the 4-5 dollar range. Thanks for the stick I hope to get to the other this evening. :ss


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

I smoked the short cigar that scoggers sent to me and I think I must have gotten a bad cigar. The appearance reminded me of some Cohiba Sig 1's that I have smoked in the past. The cigar started out with very little taste and at 1/3 of the way in it got extremely harsh. It could be my taste profile has not yet developed enough to enjoy this stick but I wouldn't buy this one regardless of the price. Thanks again for the smoke!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

*chippewastud79's cigar #3!*

I said before I thought this was a connecticut wrapper #3 but after taking it out of the bag I don' think so, a little darker and a lot thicker, a couple of prominent veins as well.

prelight and throughout I got the aforementioned musty bucanero taste. As I was smoking and reflecting I thought it might be a bit harsh to label it the 'bucanero' taste, it could well be the 'over humidified brick walled humidor' taste where I came by te few bucaneros I've smoked. Anyhow, it had this flavor prelight and throughout the smoke.

The first few inches of this cigar was strong on the cardboard and printing ink flavors, not very appealing. The first 5 or 6 pulls had a mean pepper kick in the upper sinuses on the exhale, the novelty and kick wore off pretty quick.

that was about it for flavors, construction was pretty good, wrapper was nothing special to presentation, burned fine, white smooth ash.

I smoked this to about halfway and couldn't go any more. I've had some clear havanas that tasted like this but at least they had a buttery twang of an undertone to keep me trying, this did not.

Interestingly enough the finish is pleasant. I rather like it, a bit of the musty earthy aura left in my mouth and I imagine my breath doesn't stink too bad 

I have no experience to compare this to, the only thing coming close was a clear havana that was stored in a printed cardboard box and cello for 60 years.

Thanks to the BigDawg for the opportunity to do some blind tasting and to CS79 for the stogies

OK! What I smoked ?!


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> I smoked the short cigar that scoggers sent to me and I think I must have gotten a bad cigar. The appearance reminded me of some Cohiba Sig 1's that I have smoked in the past. The cigar started out with very little taste and at 1/3 of the way in it got extremely harsh. It could be my taste profile has not yet developed enough to enjoy this stick but I wouldn't buy this one regardless of the price. Thanks again for the smoke!


Sorry to hear you did not enjoy the little cigar. It was a parti short and is one of my favorites especially for under 5 bucks. It may be that you just got a dud but if you get a chance try another one Ithink they are one of the better smokes out there. Also I smoked cigar B tonight I've only ever seen one shaped like that it was atorpedo with a square end. It looked smelled and tasted like an anejo so that would be my guess. Very well made and very consistent. I enjoyed it thoroughly. thanks again biggdawg.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

scroggers said:


> Sorry to hear you did not enjoy the little cigar. It was a parti short and is one of my favorites especially for under 5 bucks. It may be that you just got a dud but if you get a chance try another one Ithink they are one of the better smokes out there. Also I smoked cigar B tonight I've only ever seen one shaped like that it was atorpedo with a square end. It looked smelled and tasted like an anejo so that would be my guess. Very well made and very consistent. I enjoyed it thoroughly. thanks again biggdawg.


No big deal. It's not like you rollled the cigar! And I know what you are saying about every now and then you get a dud. I had a RyJ Habano that nearly made me puke a couple of weeks ago and I love those smokes. You are correct about the last smoke being a anejo. The first one was an Onxy Maduro that you can get for around $4.00 a stick and the last one was a Shark 77 that I got for around $15.00 each. Glad you enjoyed them!:tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

As I sit here looking at cigar #1 I can only wonder what the surprise before me could be. I am presented with what looks to be a well constructed toro, approximately 6x50. The cigar has a slight “box press” appearance but only at the foot leading me to believe that this is a bundled cigar; in the past this shape has been referred to as “bundle pressed.” Additionally, the cigar has some slight color variations in the wrapper, nothing drastic but worthy of mention.

Smelling the vitola I can detect only a strong tobacco scent, it is pleasant but not overly welcoming. The cigar appears to have been rolled “book style” a very common Honduran method (from what I understand), couple this with the aroma I am lead to suspect that the cigar is made of Honduran tobacco…

Also, the cigar appears to have a natural wrapper, not sun grown or maduro in nature… Wait, I take that back, it may be sun grown…

I am really looking forward to smoking this as the toro is my favorite vitola and the construction looks spot on…

When getting ready to light the cigar I notice that it is well packed, firm but not hard… again it feels well constructed. It cuts perfectly with my Palio. A quick toast with the Ronson and I am ready to go…

As I smoke I realize that this is a mild to medium flavored smoke that generates plenty of smoke. The flavor profile is not one that I would seek out but it is not offensive either…

It is clearly not a sun grown wrapper, probably an Ecuadoran or Sumatran…

Given the mildness of the cigar it is very difficult to detect tangible flavors. I do taste a light tobacco flavor with a bit of nuttiness. This profile extended the entire length of the cigar, it never really changes much which is something I like… 

Overall this was an average smoking experience; not bad but not good. I would rate this cigar about 82 or 83 out of 100. I would guess it is the sub $5 cigar and is a bundled ‘value’ Honduran cigar…


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> As I sit here looking at cigar #1 I can only wonder what the surprise before me could be. I am presented with what looks to be a well constructed toro, approximately 6x50. The cigar has a slight "box press" appearance but only at the foot leading me to believe that this is a bundled cigar; in the past this shape has been referred to as "bundle pressed." Additionally, the cigar has some slight color variations in the wrapper, nothing drastic but worthy of mention.
> 
> Smelling the vitola I can detect only a strong tobacco scent, it is pleasant but not overly welcoming. The cigar appears to have been rolled "book style" a very common Honduran method (from what I understand), couple this with the aroma I am lead to suspect that the cigar is made of Honduran tobacco&#8230;
> 
> ...


i am blown away at your ability to pinpoint country of origin, very impressed indeed, and your ability to recognize the bundle foot, my bad i should have known, ...did you do any cheetin, and read a previous thread of mine and use that as a tool to narrow down your decision...if not i humbly stand many paces behind you and will hope to have your shadow fall upon me so that some of your expertise might infuse me...


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

The first one was an Onxy Maduro that you can get for around $4.00 a [/quote]

Bigdawg, was that just a regular onyx or do they have more than one line?? I tried an onyx about 3 years ago and don't remember enjoyin it all that much. I also remember it being almost black in color. Anyway thaks again for setting htis up and for the grat smokes!!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

No sir, no cheating... I take it I was correct then... I am no guru or expert, I just love cigars and smoke quite a lot of them...



shemp said:


> i am blown away at your ability to pinpoint country of origin, very impressed indeed, and your ability to recognize the bundle foot, my bad i should have known, ...did you do any cheetin, and read a previous thread of mine and use that as a tool to narrow down your decision...if not i humbly stand many paces behind you and will hope to have your shadow fall upon me so that some of your expertise might infuse me...


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> No sir, no cheating... I take it I was correct then... I am no guru or expert, I just love cigars and smoke quite a lot of them...


I'll let you know after you smoke the other one, i hope you enjoy it.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

shemp said:


> I'll let you know after you smoke the other one, i hope you enjoy it.


OK, it is sitting right in front of me right now... It looks very nice...


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

So i hit up Stogie #2 on Saturday and youll find my review below. I did not find it at all pleasing and likened it to smoking grass clippings, banana leaves or tea leaves. The taste was not pleasing as it started with a very harsh bitter and grassy taste. As i burned on the flavor stayed but picked up a flavor that reminded me when i was a kid would "dip" a lollypop in dirt then eat it. I also got flavors of burnt wood and gasoline throughout the last third of the smoke. The construct was decent and the cap was a very messy triple cap. The burn was semi even throughout but did need touching up once. I would rate this around a 2/10 and am hoping it was the cigar for under $5.

Please dont tell me i just smoked the high-end cigar as i really enjoyed the first one 1000x more than this stogie.


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

skullnrose said:


> Ok smoked cigar #2 from mikepd yesterday
> Robusto
> 5x50
> chestnut brown color
> ...


Ok so your first cigar you smoked was dead on as a Padron 2000 Maduro, that was the cigar for under $5. The second cigar you smoked was the over $5 stick which was a La Aurora Preferido Cameroon Robusto. This cigar was rolled and released in 07/2007, in a limited supply. We found a box stored away recently in our B&M and have enjoyed every stick i've smoked out of it since opening it last month.

Now what was that first stick i smoked?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Looking upon cigar #2 I see a gorgeous cigar with several impressive characteristics, given my review of #1 and the appearance of this beauty I am sure this is the $5 or more cigar.

The cigar is draped in what looks to be a mahogany colored leaf with delicate characteristics, small veins, smooth texture and it seems very thin; it also imparts a slight spicy / nutmeg scent. I am going to have to say this is a Nicaraguan Corojo wrapper. quite possibly a "Rosado."

The overall spicy sent from the foot of the cigar combined with what looks to a triple cap and an entublar rolling method pushes me to guess that this is a Nicaraguan Puro. From what I understand allot of the higher end Nicaraguan manufactures are using the Cuban style of cigar manufacturing.

This is a big cigar another toro that looks to be about 6x52. It is very well constructed with a consistent firmness and no soft spots. I am really looking forward to smoking this one.

The Palio once again does a great job cutting the cigar and with the Ronson toasting the foot I am well on my way to pure puffing pleasure.

The first inch or so greats me with I can only describe as Pure Pepin Pepper Power, I am sure this cigar is a DPG... Not sure which yet... At around the first third the peppery goodness mellows into a milder spice with the smoke (tons of it) taking on more of a creamy texture. This is a great cigar...

As I continue to smoke it I am getting a well balanced full flavor taste that presents; pepper, spice and cedar... I am really enjoying it. I would rate the overall experience as very positive and give the cigar a 92 - 93 out of 100.

I will fell like a total ass (not the first time) if I am wrong but the cigar IMO is a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic "Black Label" toro... Thanks for the great smoke Shemp! 


:ss


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Tried cigar #2 from scoggers. I picked up a hint of cedar and it was a very mild and long smoke. I don't know why but I'm thinking this one was an H Uppmann. I could be wrong but it rarely happens, just ask my wife.
Btw scoggers it was a Onyx Robusto that you smoked as cigar #1. Nothing fancy just a regular ol Onyx!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I just finished cigar #1 I recieved from Boom. It was a very oily and dark maduro robusto 5x50. Jet black. Almost too dark. Dyed maybe. The pre-light draw tasted of straight-up tobacco and a hint of leather. The first third was quite harsh but I got a hint of dark chocolate. In the second third the harshness settled down and I got more of the dark chocolate and the sweetnes of the maduro was evident. The final third reverted back to being too harsh to really taste anything. The construction was flawless with a great draw and razor burn.

I know I have had one of these before and honestly, I probably wouldn't go buy more of these. My best guess is a Plack Pearl Maduro robusto. Thanks for the experience, Troy!


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> Tried cigar #2 from scoggers. I picked up a hint of cedar and it was a very mild and long smoke. I don't know why but I'm thinking this one was an H Uppmann. I could be wrong but it rarely happens, just ask my wife.
> Btw scoggers it was a Onyx Robusto that you smoked as cigar #1. Nothing fancy just a regular ol Onyx!


Sorry bigdawg, not an H Upmann. The second one was a bolivar corona gigante. Again one of my current favorites. I hoped you enjoyed em.


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Looking upon cigar #2 I see a gorgeous cigar with several impressive characteristics, given my review of #1 and the appearance of this beauty I am sure this is the $5 or more cigar.
> 
> The cigar is draped in what looks to be a mahogany colored leaf with delicate characteristics, small veins, smooth texture and it seems very thin; it also imparts a slight spicy / nutmeg scent. I am going to have to say this is a Nicaraguan Corojo wrapper. quite possibly a "Rosado."
> 
> ...


Ok Once again i am in AWE...The sample #1 was spot on, it was the Value Line Honduran 500 toro habano that is my favorite daily smoke...and of course the second was the excact PEPIN Garcia cuban classic...i must either suck at trying to fool people or you, my friend are the quintessential cigar master..."Make way the path for the KING"....


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

shemp said:


> Ok Once again i am in AWE...The sample #1 was spot on, it was the Value Line Honduran 500 toro habano that is my favorite daily smoke...and of course the second was the excact PEPIN Garcia cuban classic...i must either suck at trying to fool people or you, my friend are the quintessential cigar master..."Make way the path for the KING"....


You don't suck my friend, in fact they value smoke almost got me... I was very close to saying it was a Patel second AND I didn't get the wrapper... I should have given my love for the Habano wrapper...

The second cigar, well I am a Pepin ho and you had no way of knowing... the reddish wrapper and 52 ring gauge helped narrow it down...

Me? I am no king, I just smoke allot and get very anal about taste, construction, profile and value... so much so I often don't enjoy a good smoke because I am wondering if I am enjoying it enough...

I really like these blind tests because it removes the emotion around the brand and band, two things that greatly effect our opinions...

I feel lucky to have been paired up with you and hope that you enjoy the smokes I sent as much as I enjoyed these...

Take care...

SmokinApe


----------



## skullnrose (Feb 18, 2007)

OK mikepd

You will be happy to know the first stick you smoked and enjoyed was a Holt's Old Henry and the under 5 dollar stick!

The dirty lollipop stick was an AVO LE-7 and the Over 5 dollar stick. It was great to read your review of a cigar I really enjoy the flavor of. That is a perfect example of why these blind taste tests are so much fun to do.

I look foward to the next blind taste test If anyone wants to do a 3 for 3 blind on the side drop me a PM

" One man gathers what another man spills "


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> I just finished cigar #1 I recieved from Boom. It was a very oily and dark maduro robusto 5x50. Jet black. Almost too dark. Dyed maybe. The pre-light draw tasted of straight-up tobacco and a hint of leather. The first third was quite harsh but I got a hint of dark chocolate. In the second third the harshness settled down and I got more of the dark chocolate and the sweetnes of the maduro was evident. The final third reverted back to being too harsh to really taste anything. The construction was flawless with a great draw and razor burn.
> 
> I know I have had one of these before and honestly, I probably wouldn't go buy more of these. My best guess is a Plack Pearl Maduro robusto. Thanks for the experience, Troy!


Glad you ejoyed the experience, sorry I can't say the same for the cigar.
It was a CAO MX2. I have had hit and miss with this cigar. The Toros in this seem to be were all the sweetness lies. Now on to my review of you Cigar # 1.


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

I just finished Cigar # 1 that I got from NCRaidoman It seemed to be a Corona in size at 42 x 6in. A rich cinnamon color, not sure it was a cameroon almost had a marble tint in color to the wrapper at the veins, very veiny, good construction and nice 1 pc cap. The pre-light, smell of leather and spice on on the first lick a leathery taste. This started out with a bit of spice and quikly calmed to pepper and hints of floral notes. Got a bit of sweet spice and became spicy to the end. The ash wouldn't hang on if I tried. Had about 4 touch ups from start to end. Got a little charry for me towards the last 3rd. All in all the flavors were good. I can's say I've smoke this before. The only thing I can compare this to is an H.Upman that reminded of these charateristics.

I really enjoyed being a part of this Blind Taste Test. Can't wait till I smoke #2.

Thanks again NCRadionman for the oppertunity!!!!!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

yayson said:


> *chippewastud79's cigar #3!*
> 
> I said before I thought this was a connecticut wrapper #3 but after taking it out of the bag I don' think so, a little darker and a lot thicker, a couple of prominent veins as well.
> 
> ...





yayson said:


> *REVIEW OF CIGAR #1* from our favorite (presumeably) 29 year old indian ladies man:
> 
> Good looking Connecticut wrapped cigar, well constructed and capped. Prelight sniff reveals smells of grassy, little ammonia, little rotten sweaty crevice. Reminds me of some PI MR PCs that smelled just not-quite-ready-yet. They never did get quite ready so hopefully this one it tastes better than it smells... Fired it up
> 
> ...


Wow, I guess the bands maybe do make a difference in what we are smoking. Seems like you liked the cheapest one even better than the budget stick or the most expensive one. In fact you seemed to like the one I threw in there for fun more than the expensive one.

Stick #1 - Chateau Real Cristales Deluxe - MSRP $5.00
Stick #2 - 3X3 Robusto - bought for around $2.50 
Stick #3 - AVO LE '07 - MSRP $12.00

So it turns out we both had some interesting experiences with the budget and expensive sticks. Thanks again for the opportunity to smoke some errrr...good?..sticks :tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

chippewastud79 said:


> Wow, *I guess the bands maybe do make a difference in what we are smoking*. Seems like you liked the cheapest one even better than the budget stick or the most expensive one. In fact you seemed to like the one I threw in there for fun more than the expensive one.
> 
> Stick #1 - Chateau Real Cristales Deluxe - MSRP $5.00
> Stick #2 - 3X3 Robusto - bought for around $2.50
> ...


*In this case no*. I would rank them 1,2 and 3 as 1st 2nd and 3rd. The first cigar was not bad, just not one of my favorite profiles, the 2nd was a little yucky but not too bad, the third I just did not like.

Totally consistent with my past experiences, banded or not. In fact the only AVO I'll spend money on any more the maduro. I've tried most if not all their regular production and some LE over the last year (after falling in love with their maduro) and have finally come to the conclusion that I just do not like AVOs (the 80th was meh, OK but not paying that much for meh.).

Now that I think about it, I just proved that to myself that I equate expensive with good. As soon as I had determined that the AVO tasted like butt, I began thinking of *cheap* smokes that it could be. Expensive ones never entered my mind (even though I've had several AVOs that tasted like this). I think if I had not immediately thought *cheap* I may have nailed it as an AVO thinking/reading back on the flavor profile. I feel really weak minded in fact 

Always interesting doing a blind taste, no exception here! Thanks for the good smokes back at ya


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Boom said:


> Glad you ejoyed the experience, sorry I can't say the same for the cigar.
> It was a CAO MX2. I have had hit and miss with this cigar. The Toros in this seem to be were all the sweetness lies. Now on to my review of you Cigar # 1.


I havn't had too many of them because of the same experience. I knew I had one of those before.



Boom said:


> I just finished Cigar # 1 that I got from NCRaidoman It seemed to be a Corona in size at 42 x 6in. A rich cinnamon color, not sure it was a cameroon almost had a marble tint in color to the wrapper at the veins, very veiny, good construction and nice 1 pc cap. The pre-light, smell of leather and spice on on the first lick a leathery taste. This started out with a bit of spice and quikly calmed to pepper and hints of floral notes. Got a bit of sweet spice and became spicy to the end. The ash wouldn't hang on if I tried. Had about 4 touch ups from start to end. Got a little charry for me towards the last 3rd. All in all the flavors were good. I can's say I've smoke this before. The only thing I can compare this to is an H.Upman that reminded of these charateristics.
> 
> I really enjoyed being a part of this Blind Taste Test. Can't wait till I smoke #2.
> 
> Thanks again NCRadionman for the oppertunity!!!!!


You had one of my favorite sub $2 smokes. GR Specials Red Label corona by Gran Habano. Yo got the color right. It was a rosado and they have that reddish hue. It was very fresh and not as dry as I would have liked it be but when they get 6-8 months at a low rh they really come alive. Good review!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Doing my Blind Tests from YourChoice. 

*Maduro Stick*
 
Med bodied

Dark maduro wrapper.

Pre-light - nothing

1/3 - chocolate notes

2/3 - still chocolate with some added coffee under tones

3/3 - same as 2/3

Good stick. Would buy 
7/10
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Non Maduro Stick*
 
Med bodied

Med brown smooth wrapper with what looks to be a triple cap.

Pre-light - nothing

1/3 - creamy, earthy taste with an under lying spice to it.

2/3 - woody/earthy tones picking up and the spice is mellowing out. The creaminess has died but the picked up.

3/3 - same notes as the 2/3 but the stick is getting a bitter/harsh taste to it now

Good stick besides the harshness near the end.

8/10


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i fail for not taking notes on my #3 and 4 from andrewk, i smoked them in the past few days, and am just going to try to wing some reviews from memory

#3

it looked beautiful. i was very eager to light it up, and was rewarded when the first puff was full of flavor. there was a good amount of spice, with a little bit of pepper. while it wasnt a complex smoke, the flavors did mellow and strengthen throughout. i am glad it was like this, as i didnt want the strong flavor to go away completely. it ended similar to the way it smoked throughout, and i was pleased. i would give this a 7.5/10, and would look into buying more, maybe not a box, but perhaps a fiver. im gonna go ahead and say this was the more expensive of the two. a guess for the type of cigar? how about pepin.

#4

this one almost had a waxy sheen to it, and to be honest, i was a a bit hesitant to lighting it up. it cut very nicely, and toasted equally as nice. there was a medium amount of flavor to start, which mellowed after the first third, and came back with a nutty type taste about halfway through. this bad boy, who i'd guess to be around a 60rg, not only gave me lockjaw, but lasted about two hours, until i put it down with about an inch left. im gonna give this a 5/10, and guess that it is the cheaper. i really dont have a guess as to what it could be. 

so andrew, what did i smoke?

stearns


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Before I forget let me take this time to say
THANKS EVERYONE!
I really enjoyed taking part in this blind taste test and thank you all for joining me in doing this!:tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

ir13 said:


> Doing my Blind Tests from YourChoice.
> 
> *Maduro Stick*
> 
> ...


Come on Joey... take a shot and guess which was under $5 and which was over $5....while you're at it see if you have an inkling what they were


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> Before I forget let me take this time to say
> THANKS EVERYONE!
> I really enjoyed taking part in this blind taste test and thank you all for joining me in doing this!:tu


Do it again, do it again!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> Come on Joey... take a shot and guess which was under $5 and which was over $5....while you're at it see if you have an inkling what they were


Maduro was under 5, prob RP

Non was over 5, No Clue


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

ir13 said:


> Maduro was under 5, prob RP
> 
> Non was over 5, No Clue


Maduro was in fact under $5. It was an AF 858 Maduro.

Non was over 5, and was triple capped. That was a Party 898 Varnished.

I guess I went with the number theme :ss I hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Stearns,
#3 is a great smoke- tasty and spicy like you described. Also I like the way it kicks out clouds of smoke. Your guess that it is the more expensive is ..... Err! Wrong. It's a perdomo lot 23 natural. Boxes can be had for $60-$80. I love to give these out to friends.

#4 is a nice creamy buttery smoke. Not as much spice body or flavor as #3. However it burns perfectly everytime and burns slow and cool.
This is a perdomo esv91. They retail at $8-$12 a stick.

I thought this set was interesting because both sticks are from the same maker. Also imo the cheaper stick is tastier and more enjoyable.

Hope this was fun stearns- sorry I wasn't able to give you any 9/10 Sticks. That's what you get for dealing with a noob. I had a great time thanks!


stearns said:


> i fail for not taking notes on my #3 and 4 from andrewk, i smoked them in the past few days, and am just going to try to wing some reviews from memory
> 
> #3
> 
> ...


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> Maduro was in fact under $5. It was an AF 858 Maduro.
> 
> Non was over 5, and was triple capped. That was a Party 898 Varnished.
> 
> I guess I went with the number theme :ss I hope you enjoyed them.


I did enjoy them, and had an feeling that non maduro might have been a partagas but wasnt sure. Your sticks should go out tomorrow, been a busy week at work.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Sorry to post so late. I smoked the cigars sent to me from Zoomschwortz last weekend but between switching to a new computer, and shooting my pic's in too high a resolution well anyway.

Cigar #:1 was a chocolate 7.25x42 I think that the cap had been cut off which led me to believe it might have a pigtail. It had a tight draw which led to a slow smoke even with it's small ring size. I could not pick out any flavors on the tongue or roof of my mouth. It burned even and cool the whole way. 

Cigar # 2: was also long and thin 7 x 42 milk chocolate in color and also had the cap cut off. The burn started out a little off but corrected itself. It was sort of soft to the touch. The 1st third was not very tasty but it started picking up flavor as it burned and by the last third it was a med or stronger taste. There might have been just a taste of sweetness and cedar but I don't know.

I have never seen cigars like this and to tell the truth I spent a lot of time trying to find 7.25 x 42 & 7 x 42 cigars with pigtails and I could not. I have no idea what Ken sent me.

Thanks for the cigars and the Illustion #9 which I have not had before Ken. I enjoyed playing.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

texasbadbob said:


> Sorry to post so late. I smoked the cigars sent to me from Zoomschwortz last weekend but between switching to a new computer, and shooting my pic's in too high a resolution well anyway.
> 
> Cigar #:1 was a chocolate 7.25x42 I think that the cap had been cut off which led me to believe it might have a pigtail. It had a tight draw which led to a slow smoke even with it's small ring size. I could not pick out any flavors on the tongue or roof of my mouth. It burned even and cool the whole way.
> 
> ...


Any guess which one was less than $5.00???


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Any guess which one was less than $5.00???


I might egg on my face here but I would say #1. Please don't tell me it was a Davidoff or something like that. I give up what were they?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

texasbadbob said:


> I might egg on my face here but I would say #1. Please don't tell me it was a Davidoff or something like that. I give up what were they?


#1 was a Tatuaje Especiales which cost slightly less than $9
http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?pkID=8511&showprod=yes&catpkID=624

#2 was Oliva Series V Lancero which cost just above $4.00
http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?pkID=10601&showprod=yes&catpkID=905

I did trim the caps because I thought that the one with the pigtail would be a sure give away.

Take care and have a great weekend.
Ken


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

in the immortal words of steve martin, "the new phone books are here, the new phone books are here!!!",(but even better its my blind taste sticks from smokinape.)

OK i have a very serious problem with smokingape, apparantly he cant count, and has unlimited resources. in this fun little game of send two for blind taste i know am in possesion of 5 sticks from him...lets see from all the extensive math and physics i have taken i cant ever remember the equation 2=5...:r, 

he sent me a Rocky P Sun Grown (which is my fav RP) perfecto(always the sexiest shape), An oliva series freeking G which is a stuuning box preesed 7 1/2 x 50 or 52, the 2 nude ones for sampling, and......a Bolivar which looks like a churchill...i hate this guy!!:tu:tu:tu

i will put them in the humi for a couple of days, to let them settle, and give my taste reviews with pics, now i will just sit and drool over them...



p.s. I CALL DIBS FOR SMOKINAPE TO BE MY TRADE BUDDY FOR ANY OTHER HERFS, PASSES, OR TASTE TESTS:r:r:r:r

jeremy you da man!!!


clark


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

enjoy them clark...


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

ir13 said:


> I did enjoy them, and had an feeling that non maduro might have been a partagas but wasnt sure. Your sticks should go out tomorrow, been a busy week at work.


Looking forward to it :tu


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

ir13 said:


> I did enjoy them, and had an feeling that non maduro might have been a partagas but wasnt sure. Your sticks should go out tomorrow, been a busy week at work.





yourchoice said:


> Looking forward to it :tu


He REALLY likes Garcia Vegas I've been told! If his tastes in cigars are anything like his taste in sports teams Garcia Vegas MIGHT be to fancy for him!:fu


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

I found time tonight to smoke one of the cigars from Bobarian.
I smoked cigar A. I thought the construction was good. The pre light taste was nothing. Once I stsrted smoking I found the burn to be perfect. It held a great ash and burned evenly. It produced a lot of nice smoke. I am not able to tell what all the "fancy" flavors are but I thought it had an ok taste. The last third was a little harsh for my taste.

Overall I thought it was an ok smoke. I don't think I would go buy a box but I might buy 1 or 2. It gave me a nice buzz, so it earned extra points for that.

Total: 6/10

Thanks Bobarian, I will smoke B tomorrow. I look forward to the results.

IGGY


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

View attachment 20252


this was the happy box that arrived from smokinape









and these were the prizes inside...Yumm. My dad just died on friday and things have been a little hectic, but i will get around to smoking them and giving my reviews soon.

clark


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2007)

I smoked cigar B from bobarian tonight.

I thought it was a well constructed cigar. It burned nice and had a very smooth taste.

I am guessing that this was the less expensive of the two. It didn't have the punch of cigar A, but was still a nice cigar. i liked it a little better because cigar A was a little too strong for me.

I am not going to embarass myself and try to guess what the cigars were so Bobarian let me know what I smoked.

Thanks.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Footbag's #2

Short Torpedo. Razor sharp box press, looks like 4.5 x 50. 

Prelight was sweet tobacco and light spice on the lips. A fine looking dark cigar. 

1/3 Bitter or strong coffee and a bit of cedar fill the mouth and nostrils. Voluminous bags of smoke are filling the air. a bit of spice in the nose makes a nice addition.

Cedar and spice are pushing their way forward. Nice even burn. Hints of leather are moving in. I'm calling this one another Nicaraguan. 

2/3 Woody flavors are taking over. A little bite in the back of the throat. Holding a good ash.

3/3 Increasing in strength. Coffee and wood are prevelant. I'm really enjoying this smoke. I'm guessing an Oliva Series G Torpedo. I think the G is the Maduro. Right? 

Thanks again footbag. 

D


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

shemp said:


> View attachment 20252
> 
> 
> this was the happy box that arrived from smokinape
> ...


Sorry for your loss Shemp


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

smokepiper said:


> Footbag's #2
> 
> Short Torpedo. Razor sharp box press, looks like 4.5 x 50.
> 
> ...


And you nailed it! It does have a pretty distinct shape, but I find it to have a similar profile to the Padron 64 Maduro's. That was my reason for sending the two. 
Interestingly enough, I'm finding the Padron's are smoking very quickly. This is something I hadn't picked up on until you pointed it out.
Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

OK, SAMPLE A from Smokinape...

size 5x38 or 40 corona or petit corona

natual wrapper maybe corojo, or probably equatorian chestnut and oily sheen slightly vieny but scrumptous looking.

good firm 'give' when slightly pinched, well made, proper weightiness to size ratio

prelight aroma faint, probably dominican, but also a bit of nicaraguan smell to it, at least i think so...

goood cut, and firm but easy draw...excellent

a quick sip of my jack daniels, and a toating of the foot and the first puff...YUUMMM, spicey peppery on the toungue but not killing the back of my throat, with sweet woody/nutty tastes.also creamy taste on a very long finish with each puff of the first 1/3...cool smoking even when a little puff through the nostrils gives me more sweet peppery tastes. excellent draw and lots of effortless smoke.

i am very much thinking that this is a dominican even with the spicyness, because it is not going full throttle like a nicaraguan in spice and pepper, at least in my assesment, (which is a newb assesment). I'm thinking it has corojo or ligero in it. i always smoke too fast so i am slowing down to really give this a thourough once over

2/3 cleanse my palate with a little sip of JD and even stronger sweet woody peppery still present...ME LIKEY!!

draw is still firm but good, no burn problems at all, nice long finish on each puff, there is still sweet but the woody is turning into a licorice, and still the pepper, ash is white/grey, and smoke is grey.

3/3 still smoking very cool, never harsh, starting to taste a hint of charcoal...but its good it accents the sweet and pepper. for a little stick this thing is starting to kick me in the butt a bit, very nice.

I don't want this smokey treat to end, but seeing as how i have now burned my lips i think it's time to give it up.

jeremy i haven't smoked the maduro toro you gave me yet, and will try to do it tomorrow at lunch, and give my review tomorrow as well. i will then give my guess as to the over 5 and under 5 as well as my specific stick guesses.

thanks to you guys for your kind words to me on the passing of a great man in my dad, he smoked a pipe for about 50 years, and when i open my humi it is the smell i have always associated with him and his pipe smoke, i loved him.

clark


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Good review Shemp, glad you liked the stick... it's one of my favorites:tu



shemp said:


> OK, SAMPLE A from Smokinape...
> 
> size 5x38 or 40 corona or petit corona
> 
> ...


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

Smoked the 2nd cigar from Krisko last night. Had a stressful day at work, and the in-laws came over for dinner, so I needed something to help me relax.

Looking at the cigar it is a really nice looking stogie. Looks like a natural wrapper maybe a Cameroon. The wrapper was in excellent shape, with a few veins, but no blemishes or damage.

Clipped the end, and toasted the foot. Lit er up! Here we go. First thought after the first pull was this is a really mild cigar. But first impression was wrong. This quickly became a medium to full bodied cigar with plenty of strong flavors that my newbie palette can not distinguish between. Maybe pepper? The first 1/3 finished very nicely, with a perfect even burn, lots of smoke, and the ash held on very well.

The 2/3 of this smoke was much the same. Consistent flavor, perfect burn, great draw. Everything I could ever want in a cigar.

The 3/3 was identical to the first two. Maybe got a little milder, but probably just me getting used to it. Had to use the old toothpick trick to keep smoking, and only quit with about ½ inch left in the cigar when I almost burnt my lip.

As for a guess, I don't have a clue. I do know that this was one of the best smokes I have ever had the pleasure of smoking, and can't wait to find out what it was so that I can buy more.

Thanks Krisko for the wonderful cigar that put my in a perfect frame of mind to finish the evening:ss, until my Twins blew a 6-0 lead to the Mariners:gn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Iggy said:


> I smoked cigar B from bobarian tonight.
> 
> I thought it was a well constructed cigar. It burned nice and had a very smooth taste.
> 
> ...


Rick, Unless I screwed up my notes Cigar A should have been the one with the darker wrapper. If so, that was a San Cristobal. The lighter wrapper was a Mombacho Thermonuclear available from Holt's and a few other places. Thanks for playing! Check out the Blind Tasting PIF if you want to do some more tasting without the preconceptions that comes from a band. :ss


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Gophernut said:


> Smoked the 2nd cigar from Krisko last night.


I'm glad you enjoyed it...the Diplomaticos #2 with about a year of age on it. You can get as many of them as you want but you'll need to have a little moral flexibility, they're from Cuba. I look at my morals like 4-way stop signs...optional.

One of my favorites.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I had cigar #2 from boom today.

It was a classic toro 6 x 50 with a rustic looking wrapper and triple-cap. hmmm. Started off with lots and lots of creamy, somewhat spicy smoke. As it smoked, I tasted some hints of chocolate but the primary influence is the creamy-spice. Into the second third, the spice picked up with hint's of wood. The final third was really good. More spice and more hints of wood and chocolate. The cigar became stronger as it smoked and ended in a full-bodied, full flavored glory with a fantastic finish. This is another cigar I am pretty sure I have had before. And I _think_ it is the same cigar I had about a week ago. 

This one has to be Nicauraguan. Construction was great and burn was perfect. Going with a Pepin is too easy even though the triple-cap makes me want to but I will say it was a Padilla '68.

Thanks again, boom!


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

Sample "B" from Smokinape...

it is a nice 5 3/4 x 52 toro, the wrapper is a very nice maduro, it does not look dyed at all. It is rough and bumpy, as most maduros are, has a few viens but nothing horrible. 

The stick looks well made and has a good heavy feel to it.

pre-light smell, cant detect much, taste is sweet maduro

nice clip and then pre light draw is excellent, open.

1st puff= smooth, tastse honduran, which is mostly the profile i favor.

1/3 starting to tunnel, taste is mild, slight sweetness with faint spice, tunneling is getting worse.

still very straight forward taste, not very complex, but pleasant, just a good maddy. even though tunneling the draw is still very good so it is not getting hot.

ash fell at about 1 1/2 inch.

2/3 Still very smooth & mild. I like it because i can smoke it and not over analyze it. spice is starting to pick up., 

tunneling has corrected itself.

3/3 still smooth and honduran maddy sweet earth, at least i think so, i'm probably WWAAAAAYYYYY off...

Same tastes getting a little stronger, never got harsh, very nice.

I enjoyed this smoke. It was simple and good. I would by it.

Ok here i go into the abyss of fools trying to guess what i have smoked.....I am hoping that Sample "A" was the under 5.00 stick because it blew my socks off, it was fan-freaking-tastic, but i'm sure it was the more expensive one and is way out of my budget, and sample "B" was under 5.00

my guess, (which i'm pulling out of my ARSE), is that Sample "A" is a Leon Jimenes #4, and sample "B" is a famous Honduran 3000 series.

Jeremy it has been a total pleasure being paired up with you in this taste test, and i very much enjoyed both of these sticks.

clark


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Clark,

Here are the results...

#1 was a Nicaraguan puro blended by none other then Don Pepin Garcia, I though you were gonna guess Nicaraguan but you went Dominican. The actual cigar was a Little Havana Overrun Original Release. Folks went crazy over these when they came out last year, they are really good smokes that have aged well. I bought 2 bundles of PCs, 2 of Robos and 2 of Toros; I only have 1 bundle of Toros and a few PC's and robo's left ... I wish they were still being made... A second release came out about 6 months ago, but they were a different blend. I paid about $2.25 for the stick...

#2 was was a cigar I paid about $6 for... A RyJ Reserva Maduro, it is a multi country blend with a Conn broadleaf maduro wrapper. It's OK, but nothing to wright home over...

It was great to be teamed up with you, I hope we can do it again...

Take care,

Jeremy


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> I had cigar #2 from boom today.
> 
> It was a classic toro 6 x 50 with a rustic looking wrapper and triple-cap. hmmm. Started off with lots and lots of creamy, somewhat spicy smoke. As it smoked, I tasted some hints of chocolate but the primary influence is the creamy-spice. Into the second third, the spice picked up with hint's of wood. The final third was really good. More spice and more hints of wood and chocolate. The cigar became stronger as it smoked and ended in a full-bodied, full flavored glory with a fantastic finish. This is another cigar I am pretty sure I have had before. And I _think_ it is the same cigar I had about a week ago.
> 
> ...


NCRadioMan you NAILED IT!!!! It was a Padilla 68. Gotta love these. You're welcome. I hope to get to your #2 by this weekend as my sinuses are killin me this week.

Till later....


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Boom said:


> NCRadioMan you NAILED IT!!!! It was a Padilla 68. Gotta love these. You're welcome. I hope to get to your #2 by this weekend as my sinuses are killin me this week.
> 
> Till later....


Holy crap! I got it right! Woohoo! I did happen to have one last week so it was fresh on my mind. Otherwise I never would have guessed Padilla.

Hope you feel better soon so you can really enjoy the cigar, hopefully.


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Clark,
> 
> Here are the results...
> 
> ...


ok so not only was i wrong about the over 5.oo and under 5.00, you now torture me with the knowledge that while yes in fact the one i hoped was the cheap one, is the cheap one, however i cannot get my hands on any of them!!!!!

In the immortal words of snoopy "Curse you red baron!"


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

ir13 said:


> Your sticks should go out tomorrow, been a busy week at work.





BigDawgFan said:


> He REALLY likes Garcia Vegas I've been told! If his tastes in cigars are anything like his taste in sports teams Garcia Vegas MIGHT be to fancy for him!:fu


Joey, the cigars showed up today, and nary a Garcia Vega to be found. And BigFrawg, you need to read the labels of your cigars more closely, it's Vega - not Vegas :fu :r.

5 nice looking sticks arrived. Three blind, a 601 Red and a La Aurora 1495 Cammy. Thanks man :tu

I should get through the three blinds over the course of the next week or so....we'll see how I do


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Smoked BTT #1 of three tonight provided by ir13.

The stick had a prelight aroma of a barnyard , but pretty strong, like someone forgot to clean the horse stall!  It was robusto sized with a slight oval shape to it. The wrapper was medium brown with little veining. Overall it seemed pretty well constructed.

Lit up evenly and seemed mild/medium with an earthy background to start. As the stick progressed, there wasn't any discernable change through the second third. Further along, it picked up a little strength and added a leathery background approaching the third third. Overall a nice smoke. The ending was especially pleasing. Using some crazy formula I use periodically, I rate this stick a 7.64/10.

To guess I'll say this was a less than $4 cigar, and I honestly can't even guess what it was. I'll say it was a bundle cigar due to the "ovalesque" shape the cigar took, and say it had dominican tobaccos.

Joey, don't tell me what it was or if I'm right with the price point until I smoke all three.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Smoked BTT #2 of three tonight provided by ir13.

Joey, I’m a little suspicious of you…this second stick looks and feels a lot like the first stick, but maduro. None of the barnyard prelight aroma like the first. I would say this stick is similarly robusto sized and also has the slight oval shape to it like the first. Another well constructed stick. Even though the appearance is so similar, I will do my best to review this one without prejudice to the first.

Lit well and started out medium bodied with chocolate and cinnamon tones. Thick billowing clouds of smoke. Holding it’s ash well but (not one to tempt the ash gods) I puff-puff-tap about every inch or so. Burn is good, not perfect, but not needing a touch up either. Still keeping the chocolate and cinnamon flavors, but more subtle now… more of a background to an earth flavor. Still hitting the sweet taste buds on the tongue.

Weird… at or about the half way point, the stick turned a little acrid. Decided to hold off on a purge and after about a half inch the nastiness went away. Opened back up to provide more solid flavors. 

Another solid smoke. :tu Using that same crazy formula, I rate this stick a 8.13/10. I would probably buy this cigar again.

To guess I'll say this was also a less than $4 cigar, however, I reserve the right to revisit this position and the prior based on the remaining cigar  I did like this one better than #1, it had more impressive flavoring and nuances. It wouldn't shock me if this was a Padron #2000 Maduro which would barely fall under the $4 threshold.

Again, don't tell me what it was or if I'm right with the price point until I smoke all three.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Smoked BTT #3 of three from ir13 tonight. I enjoyed on the deck while the kids were playing in the yard, so this review might not be as succinct as my previous two...but that didn't take away from the great cigar experience in the least :tu I think Joey may have saved the best for last...

#3 was a corona sized cigar with what looked like a decent triple cap. A little bit of wrapper damage was evident around where the band was, so I'm guessing it didn't come off that easily. It didn't take away from the cigar one bit however. The cigar clipped easily, and had a perfect draw (just the right amount of resistance). The burn was consistently very good throughout the entire experience, definitely a well made cigar.

I would say the cigar was medium to light bodied to start, transitioning to medium to full bodied as it progressed. Flavors were creamy with a touch of sweet spice, maybe nutmeg  to start. As it progressed, the sweet spice remained, but the creaminess was replaced with more of an earthy taste. One thing seemed apparent to me, there was "twang". :dr

For me, this was the best of the three. This stick rated a 9.00/10 for me. I would buy this cigar again.

Now what the heck was it? Hmmm, I'm still green on this side of the slope (assuming my guess is right), but to throw a guess out there I'll say it was a VR Familiar.

So, do tell Joey, am I even close on any of these sticks?

EDIT: I'll say this one was over $5, #1 under $5, and #2 could go either way! 

BTW - where I said under and over $4 above, ignore that. Let's just say reading directions from a Bullfrog can be tricky


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed them all

1 - Oliva Master Blends 3 - Over $5, Not a bad smoke IMO, but not my fav.

2 - Don Lino 1989 Maduro - Under $5, Love this smoke, great bang for the buck.

3 - 00 Bolivar Corona Extra - Over $5, Another one i like a bit, but on the dark side.

Again, glad you enjoyed them all and i hope this happens again as it was a blast to participate in.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

ir13 said:


> 1 - Oliva Master Blends 3 - Over $5, Not a bad smoke IMO, but not my fav.


Interesting this was the lowest of the three for me. I smoked a couple of these about a year ago and had a similar experience to the one noted...okay, but not as good as the price tag. I think I have one more buried in my humi somewhere (been there for at least 8-10 months). If I don't like that one I'll leave the rest for papajohn and the rest of the Oliva lovers.

The Boli seemed mellower than most Boli's I've had. May be the vitola or more likely the age. I had a few Boli PC's from '98, but other than that everything from that marca has been relatively fresh.

Thanks for the trade Joey, I thoroughly enjoyed it. :tu


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> Interesting this was the lowest of the three for me. I smoked a couple of these about a year ago and had a similar experience to the one noted...okay, but not as good as the price tag. I think I have one more buried in my humi somewhere (been there for at least 8-10 months). If I don't like that one I'll leave the rest for papajohn and the rest of the Oliva lovers.
> 
> The Boli seemed mellower than most Boli's I've had. May be the vitola or more likely the age. I had a few Boli PC's from '98, but other than that everything from that marca has been relatively fresh.
> 
> Thanks for the trade Joey, I thoroughly enjoyed it. :tu


Glad to hear it, i enjoyed your end as well. I was suprised bc i havent liked most partagas 898's ive smoked but im warming up to them.

Look into those Don Linos, they are a very underated smoke IMO. Famous Smoke carries them.


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok here is Blind # 2 finally got over the sinus issues that started last week.

This was a 5 x 50 Robusto, tripple cap, rich brown in color very firm and great construction, very vieny with a bit of tooth on it.

On the pre light draw lots of ease. On lighting spice instantly, and mellowed very quickly the first 1/3 was very earthy, with an easy draw. slight pepper and woodys taste, this continued all the way to the end, great draw and very even burn all the way thru. This had a rich tobacco taste the was very pleasent , creamy at times. Had a good solid ash that waited to be ashed. I know I have had this or one very close to it.

I'm gonna take a long shot here and guess something by Fuente like a Don Carlos or even a God of Fire, the construction was too perfect and the taste profile of the GOF's I have had in the past.

Thanks again NCRadioMan. This was a great experience!!!!:tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Boom said:


> Ok here is Blind # 2 finally got over the sinus issues that started last week.
> 
> This was a 5 x 50 Robusto, tripple cap, rich brown in color very firm and great construction, very vieny with a bit of tooth on it.
> 
> ...


Not a Fuente. Far from it. It was a Pepin Blue robusto. Very happy you enjoyed it!


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm a jerk. Sorry Steve! It took me so long to review the 2nd cigar. I'm very sorry guys, but I guess better late than never.
Here is a pic of the Cigar pre light:









Looks like a Box pressed Maduro Wrapper. Wrapper smells like a nicy woodsy sweet smoke. Once lit I tasted a very nice sweetness, with an oaky or cedary backround. Reminds me of something made by Rocky Patel, but that would later change. Good amounts of grey/white smoke. Easy draw with just a tiny bit of resistance. At one point I get a slight papery taste that I did not like, but that quickly went away. 








Drink of choice for last night! 
After a few minutes I get a slight tingle on my tongue which is very enjoyable. Not a spice, just a tingle. The sweetness have gotten stronger, but it is still mellow, almost delicate. I liked it!

















After the 1st 3rd the flavors didn't change much. Feeling a slight nic buzz, but that might be the caffiene from the soda. I hadn't had 1 for almost a month! 








All the way to the nub with this 1! It was a delightful smoke, not much complexity which makes me think this was the under $5 smoke. At the end the Oak flavor picked up with a lingering sweetness. I liked this cigar and would certainly buy it. My guess as to what cigar it might be, I'll say its the 5 Vegas A series Apex Vitola.

Sooooo SteveDMatt. WHAT DID I SMOKE!!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I participated in this and it was very cool. I plan to launch one with my 1000th post. Stay tuned.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

dannysguitar said:


> I'm a jerk. Sorry Steve! It took me so long to review the 2nd cigar. I'm very sorry guys, but I guess better late than never.
> Here is a pic of the Cigar pre light:
> 
> 
> ...


2 very impressive reviews. I'm sorry to say that you nailed niether, but came close on the second one.

The first cigar was a Ashton VSG. One of my favorite NCs.

The second cigar was in fact a RP '90.

Awesome guesses and great reviews. Thanks again for the great trade and the wonderful experience.


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

SteveDMatt said:


> 2 very impressive reviews. I'm sorry to say that you nailed niether, but came close on the second one.
> 
> The first cigar was a Ashton VSG. One of my favorite NCs.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot Steve, Great smokes! Those VSG's are AWESOME! I gotta pick up some of those!


----------

